# Pakistan vs India: India wins the toss and elects to bat



## Awesome

&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;​



Good luck to both teams, lets have a clean match.

Guys, keeping this thread clean is MANDATORY. We will be strict in handing out infractions for over the top obscenities as we see fit.

Be careful, the automated banning system is on and infraction accumulation will automatically lead to a ban. I understand people will get emotional, but the forum's decorum must be maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## madooxno9

india won the toss and selected to bat first


----------



## SpArK

No shoiab Akthar.. no Ashwin...hmmm.. interesting...


----------



## hembo

Aswin Out.. *NEHRA* in... WTH!!!


----------



## alphamale

*Indians & Pakistanis..........*


----------



## Hyde

no Shoaib Akhtar................


----------



## madooxno9




----------



## alphamale

Aamir Zia said:


> Why Shoaib is not playing ... yaaar ... Wahab lund se to kuch nahi hoga


 
arey bhaijan zara aaram se


----------



## HinduAtheist

Good luck to both India and pakistan 

btw anyone have a live video or something.. I live in friggen California


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Evil Flare

any link guys ?


----------



## Peregrine

*Team Afridi all the way*!!!!!!!!! Come on guys make the entire nation Proud.


----------



## madooxno9




----------



## Evil Flare

Can we chase a fcuking big score i mean 300+ ....


----------



## SpArK

View Live Cricket: Channel 2 - India vs Pakistan


----------



## Prometheus

Got home in time.........its was very hard to beer today.......everybody is loading their cars with it.


----------



## subject17

Aamir Zia said:


> any link guys ?


 
Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream


----------



## Prometheus

Only one team can home today.........
Because india is alredy at home


----------



## Evil Flare

why India left their premier spin bowler .. Ashwin was good


----------



## alphamale

Aamir Zia said:


> any link guys ?


 
Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream


----------



## indushek

Dhamakedaar batting ki shuruad ho jaye aaj


----------



## Awesome

Guys, keeping this thread clean is MANDATORY. We will be strict in handing out infractions for over the top obscenities as we see fit.

Be careful, the automated banning system is on and infraction accumulation will automatically lead to a ban. I understand people will get emotional, but the forum's decorum must be maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alphamale

Come on India & Pakistan produce the epic game ever, which we all remember for generations to came.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AvidSpice

Darn! Videos don't stream if I use a proxy.. 


Any solution? I'm at office and video streaming sites are blocked by firewall! 


Any solution will be deeply appreciated!


----------



## Peregrine

^Yeah *Turn on your TV*


----------



## MaheenRizvi

My heart is beating sooo fast!! I won't be able to to watch the match as I have an exam today  but my dear friends, wish all you the very best. May the best come out victorious Ameen


----------



## AvidSpice

Peregrine said:


> Yeah *Turn on your TV*


 
Dude, Only if we had a TV at Office!


----------



## monitor

72% team who bated fast in mohali win . i am afraid Pakistan is out of world cup .


----------



## SpArK

@Asim..

Thanks


----------



## Prometheus

Bleed blue........go India go


----------



## Durrak




----------



## Elmo

We asked Sharda Ugra, our senior editor, to write about Pakistan. 

*"Pakistan shows every cricketer in the world how it can actually be done," she said. "They win some and they lose a few but always they play like millions of kids do on the street - full on. When they go down, they go down in flames. When they do well, they can set the world on fire." *

ESPN cricinfo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

i think this match will be more interesting than the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde




----------



## RayBan

nooooooo! why the he'll shoiab aint playing?


----------



## jbond197

Good luck to both the teams!! Welcome Pakistanis to Mohali.. Let the entertainment begin!!


----------



## rockstarIN

My Arab GM declared that anybody can go home/cafe to watch the match once it is started..wow...thats the spirit.!!


----------



## Evil Flare

why both PM's are on the Ground ?


----------



## duhastmish

*Welcome pakistan to mohali.

*


----------



## AvidSpice

Avishekh said:


> Darn! Videos don't stream if I use a proxy..
> 
> 
> Any solution? I'm at office and video streaming sites are blocked by firewall!
> 
> 
> Any solution will be deeply appreciated!


 

Koi toh solution bata do yaar


----------



## indushek

yaar ab tak match ke baare mein socha nahi tha, ab tension aur bp badh rahe hain mere.

I am going to have a serious headache for sure. Idhar office wale bhi nahi chod rahe hain


----------



## Leviza

Pakistan sei dushmani acha nahi india 
sheela teri jawan hai 
munni teri badnaam hai 
dhoni ki chaal baimaan hai 
aur captain humara phatan hai ....

GO Pakistan GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## madooxno9

> Koi toh solution bata do yaar



Cricket Streaming, Geo Super, Star Cricket, SKY Sports


----------



## Durrak

indushek said:


> yaar ab tak match ke baare mein socha nahi tha, ab tension aur bp badh rahe hain mere.
> 
> I am going to have a serious headache for sure. Idhar office wale bhi nahi chod rahe hain


 
Bp apparatus saath rkh kr bethna P


----------



## alphamale

i m all pumped up after watching national anthems of both teams. OMG i don't remember when last time i was excited, nervous & tense all at one time watching a match. this is really big. leaving now, moving to big screen.


----------



## RayBan

Ak-47A said:


> Bp apparatus saath rkh kr bethna P


 
apparatus . lol good one there


----------



## jbond197

4 run........................


----------



## marshall of tripoli

5 indian will get bowled before 5 overs



parrot ka khoon rang lai gaa


----------



## Elmo

"Comment From Zeeshan (ESPN)

"*I am the Final at Melbourne. I m the last ball at Sharjah. I invented the reverse swing. I mastered the multiple hat-trick. When they wouldn't let me play at home, I drifted wherever I could. I am the Sultan of Swing. I am the Cornered Tiger. I am the fastest ball, the quickest hundred, the biggest six, the shattered stumps. I am the aggression. I am the passion. I am the unpredictable. I am PAKISTAN."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

first four from Sewag


----------



## madooxno9

THANKS MAN ...elmo


----------



## U-571

tendu almost run out


----------



## marshall of tripoli

thanks


----------



## U-571

no comments bwhahahahhahahahhahaha, so much tension hahahaha


----------



## jbond197

4 run by sehwag...........


----------



## monitor

Very good bowling by pakistan i hope sachin to out soon


----------



## Durrak

Another 4444444444444444444444


----------



## jbond197

4 more ... hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madooxno9

aFRIDI ANGRY ON GUL FOR TWO 4

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




> Very good bowling by pakistan i hope sachin to out soon



HOPE IS GOOD...but wait till his 100

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------


3 fours..in one over 
444444444444444444444 more


----------



## Durrak

Wht's going on?????????????????/


----------



## jbond197

4 more.. bowlers ki waat hai aaj... Sehwag will rule today..


----------



## StingRoy

Ak-47A said:


> Wht's going on?????????????????/


 
March to Mumbai on its way


----------



## alibaz

Shewag on fire


----------



## Roby

4................


----------



## hembo

Three 4s from the Gul Over by Sehwag!!!


----------



## Roby

4........................


----------



## jbond197

hahaahha.... one more 4 ... Jiyo Sehwag Jiyo...


----------



## hembo

One more.. total four 4s in this over so far.....


----------



## madooxno9

5 four in one over ...GUL is afraid

free hit ....nothing...from it


----------



## EjazR

Sehwag smashing fours at Pakistan's best bowler Umar Gul!!!
Its raining boundaries

27/0


----------



## hembo

One more from the no ball... 5 fours so far..


----------



## jbond197

hahahahahahaah... this is trailer of the match guys... 5 fours already in the over...


----------



## Roby

freeeeee hit .


----------



## alibaz

Umar gets away with free hit


----------



## duhastmish

oye where are all the paksitani gone ?


----------



## Roby

gul gets away with it


----------



## jbond197

bach gya 6th chokka... lol


----------



## Hyde

Ban all indians until Indian batting is over


----------



## hembo

No run from the free hit though...


----------



## marshall of tripoli

tendlunkar is out


----------



## indushek

almost four by sachin yaar


----------



## Hyde

wow good to see 4 infractions issued by Elmo

Come on Elmo... 96 more to go!!!!

aaj Tendulkar century karay na karay aap ne century zaroor karni hai!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monitor

Gul has lost his line this over


----------



## alibaz

Plan apears to be Sehwag will fire and Tendulkar will hold one end


----------



## hembo

21 runs from this over...


----------



## jbond197

3 run this time by Tendulkar...


----------



## madooxno9

now razzaq getting the heat of shewag


----------



## indushek

four by sehwag


----------



## Roby

veeru on fire


----------



## jbond197

hahahahahha.... another four.. Feeling sorry for bowlers... hahahaha... Yaar yeh to Superior bowling pit rahi hai


----------



## hembo

Ab Razzak ki bari.. pehla four diya...


----------



## duhastmish

GOOOOOOOO SEHWAS GO !!!!!

cricket is not too boring for people, i hear drums playing outside.


----------



## madooxno9

sachin first 4


----------



## indushek

four by sachin


----------



## Ahmad

people wont contribute to the other threads today. are you guys feeling nervouse/excited/scared watching the match?


----------



## EjazR

First boundary by Sachin


----------



## jbond197

Four runs by Tendulkar..


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Not playing Shoaib a big mistake , he is cool against India under pressure. a very dead pitch made for Indian bat


----------



## EjazR

Ahmad said:


> people wont contribute to the other threads today. are you guys feeling nervouse/excited/scared watching the match?


 
A billion and a half people aound the world arn't doing anything else lol. And I think all kinds of emotions will be there

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

> Very good bowling by pakistan i hope sachin to out soon



do not worry man...he will soon stop when india will score 300 +


----------



## duhastmish

roads are emepty outside , not many people out there.


----------



## madooxno9

king of Multan...... on fire

two 44444 till now to dear GUL


----------



## Ahmad

hell, you guys(indians and pakistanis) are cricket mad.


----------



## indushek

Hey T-Faz what happened it was just a small poem.
I haven't insulted anyone there.


----------



## hembo

Ahmad said:


> people wont contribute to the other threads today. are you guys feeling nervouse/excited/scared watching the match?


 
Don't know about others.. but my heart is racing abonormally fast.. I'm still in office.. but leaving after half an hour..


----------



## EastWest

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Not playing Shoaib a big mistake , he is cool against India under pressure. a very dead pitch made for Indian bat


 
Here comes..1st excuse of the match..

Y dont u tell Gul not to bowl so erratically??


----------



## Ahmad

what is the score by india?


----------



## StingRoy

Ahmad said:


> hell, you guys(indians and pakistanis) are cricket mad.


Thanks for the compliment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Links to watch this online? I'm stuck at school and am only following by live scorecard on BBC SPORT site on my mums iPad (which I took this morning without her knowing just for this occasion!) better than nothing but would love to be watching the match of the tournament!


----------



## Hyde

come on India!!!!

I am supporting you 

Go Go Chack day Phattay (God forbid)


----------



## Skull and Bones

Another 4
Go SEHWAG Go


----------



## AvidSpice

I'm already half-dead!


----------



## duhastmish

indian are playing alright till now, they need to be serious about this match.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ahmad said:


> what is the score by india?


 
43-0 4.5 overs
If you can't watch it:
BBC Sport - Cricket - Cricket World Cup live - India v Pakistan


----------



## bandit

thekeya te nit kharke galassi!!!!


----------



## jbond197

Last shot for four played by Sehwag was similar to the ones he and Tendulkar played against Shoaib Akhtar in 2003 world cup match. Only the result was different 4 instead of 6..


----------



## duhastmish

i wish they have such match everyday. 

the traffic is so cool outside.


----------



## indushek

Hey who is this Wahab Riaz never heard of him.


----------



## AvidSpice

The Current Run rate will lead India to somewhere around 500 runs! Lol


----------



## Ahmad

Abingdonboy said:


> 43-0 4.5 overs
> If you can't watch it:
> BBC Sport - Cricket - Cricket World Cup live - India v Pakistan


 
thanks for the link, i dont watch cricket anyway, the only reason i am in this thread is because all the other threads are almost empty, so i had to come here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

Anyone got any link for live feed please????


----------



## duhastmish

Ahmad said:


> thanks for the link, i dont watch cricket anyway, the only reason i am in this thread is because all the other threads are almost empty, so i had to come here.


 
ahmad - come mate welcome to the match, what would you like to have ???? 

whiskey with water or water + soda. today you go to any house its for free everybody will invite you in.


----------



## marshall of tripoli

tendlunkar is out


----------



## Evil Flare

Sehwag out ... Review taken


----------



## alibaz

Shewag goneEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## marshall of tripoli

...........


----------



## pak-marine

alright than sehwag sent back to the pavalion by wahab


----------



## Evil Flare

Yaar Sehwag ne chokke maar maar ke gaand phaar dii thee yaaar 


Shukar hai out huwa .


----------



## Hyde

*Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Durrak

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hembo

Sehwag ou...t...


----------



## Ahmad

duhastmish said:


> ahmad - come mate welcome to the match, what would you like to have ????
> 
> whiskey with water or water + soda. today you go to any house its for free everybody will invite you in.


 
ohhh after a sleepless night last night, i had a redbull.


----------



## U-571

OOOOOOOOOOOOOUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## T-Faz

YEssssssss


----------



## Ahmad

will this loss affect india's momentum and put them under pressure?


----------



## Evil Flare

itni khatarnaak batting pitch banaaye hai .. bowlers bichaare ...


----------



## EjazR

Ah crap, Wahab Riaz lbws Sehwag, Gambhir in now

49/1


----------



## iPhone

yes just woke up, sehwag gone, it's by Wahab Riaz, btw


----------



## ameer219

Omg yes Ahhhhhh sehwag out!!!!!!


----------



## T-Faz

I like how pakistanis are cool in this match.


----------



## madooxno9

so kool...shot


----------



## T-Faz

Its good shaoib is not playing optherwise, he would have ocst many runs


----------



## jbond197

4 run by Tendulkar..


----------



## jbond197

Ahmad said:


> will this loss affect india's momentum and put them under pressure?


 
Nopes, we have big batting line up.. But I want them to play carefully for few overs.


----------



## Evil Flare

India RR 8.14


----------



## jbond197

T-Faz said:


> Its good shaoib is not playing optherwise, he would have ocst many runs


 
I agree.. Wahab was a good replacement and he proved it by taking crucial wicket in the match.


----------



## RayBan

hear the silence ?


----------



## madooxno9

sachin square drive and 4


----------



## Ahmad

RayBan said:


> hear the silence ?


 
here or in the staduim? or on the streets?


----------



## jbond197

Master Stroke by Little Master...


----------



## U-571

the fast bowlers have nearly failed.....


----------



## Hyde

May i request Elmo to please ban 2-3 more users 

Har indian boundary pe aik user ko ban karna chahiye 

Sachin 100 karay na karay aaj Elmo must complete her century by issuing infractions


----------



## Roby

4...............................


----------



## jbond197

Ahmad said:


> here or in the staduim? or on the streets?


 
I am sure nothing will be moving in India and Pakistan today...


----------



## U-571

what happened to the gul's line he just took too much pressure and stumbled so badly...


----------



## RayBan

Ahmad said:


> here or in the staduim? or on the streets?


 
on the streets and at the stadium too. the crowd goes dead silent after sehwag's wicket.


----------



## RayBan

good running there


----------



## madooxno9

7.42 current run rate


----------



## hembo

Gambhir playing test match on a batting beauty of an wicket??? C'mon mannnnn....

That's why Sehwag is such a big influence..


----------



## Hyde

Pakistani fast bowlers ko Yorker marna jaise bhool hi gaya ho hehe


----------



## hembo

Why Sehwag why??   

Why could not you stay for 9-10 more overs...


----------



## madooxno9

> Very good bowling by pakistan i hope sachin to out soon



sachin yorker ...bhout faad khelta hai bhai jaan


----------



## Ahmad

hembo said:


> Why Sehwag why??
> 
> Why could not you stay for 9-10 more overs...


 
because he couldnt, he would if he could.


----------



## U-571

pakistan just messed up a nice start so badly.... m really angry at gul...


----------



## rockstarIN

Run rate is now slow..!!


----------



## madooxno9

Ajj itne logo ko ek thread per online dheak kar china ka J-20 yaad aa gaya


----------



## Roby

power play....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Good start by India.


----------



## hembo

We need atleast 100 by the end of 15 overs powerplay..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Kamran Khatmal screaming like non sense as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

rockstar said:


> Run rate is now slow..!!


 
maybe they are cautious.


----------



## RayBan

lol this thread is faster than akthar


----------



## iPhone

shabaah mere cheetaayyyyyyyy


----------



## Evil Flare

Sachin out .. review taken


----------



## madooxno9

f**k sachin ..out ???


----------



## humanfirst

Tendulkar gone..


----------



## fawwaxs

Tandulker Goneeeeeeeee


----------



## alibaz

Tendulkar goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Decision reverted


----------



## iPhone

yessss tendu gooooooneeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Not out ...........................


----------



## fawwaxs

Second review taken.


----------



## madooxno9

not out..............epic fail 

BY UMPIRE


----------



## iPhone

oh damnnnitttttt man


----------



## Evil Flare

SShitttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fawwaxs

Second review taken. Not OUT


----------



## iPhone

and now i have a feeling tendulker is coming back with a vengence, dammit


----------



## Evil Flare

Stupmed ???????????????


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Out!! This is out


----------



## iPhone

OH YESSSSSSSS


----------



## hembo

Phewwwww.. that was close..


----------



## madooxno9

WHAT THE F999


----------



## iPhone

AJMAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Has to be Not out..

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

NOT OUT i feel


----------



## Evil Flare

i think its not out


----------



## Ahmad

RayBan said:


> lol this thread is faster than akthar


 
in just an hour, we already got 13 pages, even somebody like me is here(not fan of cricket and know very little about it)


----------



## humanfirst

Not out...thank god..


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Wasim Akram also thinks its not out

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

NOT OUT!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## alibaz

Tendulkar survives stump


----------



## madooxno9

NOT OUT AGAIN


----------



## iPhone

oh mootthheeerrrrr


----------



## Evil Flare

Sachin's Day .....


----------



## iPhone

son of a biscuit eater


----------



## Ahmad

so what is the score.........


----------



## fawwaxs

MY HEART IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Merey pait mein dard ho gai lol


----------



## EjazR

OMGGG that was close, Sachin not out!!!


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

fawwaxs said:


> MY HEART IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!


 
haha just as u said this,mainey bhi apni feelings bata di,pait mein dard ho gai thhi haha


----------



## madooxno9

MY BLOOD WAS ON THE BOIL ...


----------



## iPhone

afridi in, alright


----------



## EjazR

Score 76/1 Run rate 6.9 Shahid Afridi is bowling next !!!


----------



## pak-marine

lucky day for tandulkar .... good bowling by hafeez


----------



## madooxno9

RUN RATE SLOW HO GAYA HAI...


----------



## Roby

everything is happening there


----------



## U-571

hembo said:


> We need atleast 100 by the end of 15 overs powerplay..


 
aa bana le..........


----------



## T-Faz

Good thing is that the RR is decreasing.


----------



## rockstarIN

Its Sachin's match...come on 200....


----------



## U-571

pak-marine said:


> lucky day for tandulkar .... good bowling by hafeez


 
ajmal bhai :S


----------



## madooxno9

AAJ SACHIN 100 NAHI MAREGA THO ...MAJA NAHI AAEGA


----------



## pakdefender

Tendulkar was first lbw then stumped but still stays on , this is cheating


----------



## Last Hope

Here I am, with my sandwich, projector and woofers. BORING !! Sirf aik hi out ??


----------



## fawwaxs

Afridi !! Take down sachin !!  please?


----------



## Gossipmonger

11 overs only into this match & we already left far behind most of the Hollywood Thrillers!!!!!!!!


----------



## madooxno9

buT SHEWAG NE GUL KO BHOUT MARA YAAR .... 5 OVER RUK JATA THO MAJA AAJATA

YAAR YE KAMRAAN KO BOLO CHUP HO KE KHELE.... BAK BAK BAK BAK


----------



## AvidSpice

350 will be a good total I suppose!


----------



## pakdefender

now URDS will be very good , no more moaning and groaning from india abou this rule now since it saved sachin's back side


----------



## unicorn148

whats the score


----------



## Last Hope

*DONT WORRY, WE ARE GONNA WIN !! Inshallah !!*
Totay ki zubaan hai


----------



## ameer219

I know it's such a tenses match. I am in the camp somewhere n the forest campfire getting live updAtes


----------



## Last Hope

Gambhir, mwahahahahhahahahahahah!


----------



## iPhone

madooxno9 said:


> buT SHEWAG NE GUL KO BHOUT MARA YAAR .... 5 OVER RUK JATA THO MAJA AAJATA
> 
> YAAR YE KAMRAAN KO BOLO CHUP HO KE KHELE.... BAK BAK BAK BAK


yaar tum bhi chup ho jayo, kya maja maja laga rakhi hai, it's maza


----------



## fawwaxs

Bas karo yaar, har ball pe thodi OUT HAI bolne se kuch hota hai :-/


----------



## Gossipmonger

Gambhir 44444444444444444444


----------



## Last Hope

ameer219 said:


> I know it's such a tenses match. I am in the camp somewhere n the forest campfire getting live updAtes


 
Wasnt today a holiday? Its a HOLY day we know, but holiday in Pak?


----------



## EjazR

Finally a boundary!!! Gambhir hits a four!

84/1 13 overs


----------



## madooxno9

> yaar tum bhi chup ho jayo, kya maja maja laga rakhi hai, it's maza



maja NAHI PIYA KYA

SACHIN ...CATCH MISS


----------



## AvidSpice

Four


----------



## Last Hope

DROPPPPPPPPPED!


----------



## Evil Flare

Catch Dropped ... i thinks Gods are on Sachin side


----------



## Gossipmonger

3rd life for Sachin.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Catch dropped


----------



## U-571

wht happened who dropped the catch


----------



## iPhone

they gotta get misbah out of that fielding position, already misfield couple of time and sachin is hitting there a lot.


----------



## T-Faz

It was a difficult catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

dropped.........


----------



## pakdefender

the sCATchin seems to have many lives


----------



## EjazR

Misbah dropped the catch it was too much on the right


----------



## RayBan

pakdefender said:


> Tendulkar was first lbw then stumped but still stays on , this is cheating


 
and now dropped the catch. btw who do you think is cheating here?


----------



## madooxno9

DROPPED MY MIS-BAUL-HAQ


----------



## SpArK

good drop by MISSBALL haq


----------



## EjazR

Phew Pepsi sponsored break called, 90/1 India

I can relax a little lol


----------



## Ahmad

SpArK said:


> good drop by MISSBALL haq


 
lol that was funny.


----------



## Gold1010

he still has 6 lives


----------



## U-571

somebody gotta take few quick wickets, its gettin insane now


----------



## fawwaxs

Sachin is leading a charmed life - but not for long.


----------



## T-Faz

Sachin can easily be taken out, he is providing the chances himself.


----------



## madooxno9

AJMAL AGAIN

YAAR BAAS KAMRAAN KO KOI CHUP KARDO ....


----------



## Ahmad

more than half of online members are reviewing this thread only, it's mad.


----------



## RayBan

browsing this
thread. (34 members and 30 guests)
RayBan , EjazR , ares ,
EastWest , ANTIBODY ,
iPhone , temujin , raahi ,
U-571 , madooxno9 ,
newdelhinsa , ameer219 ,
Avishekh , Aamir Zia ,
Aussie4ever , pakdefender ,
fawwaxs , gowthamraj ,
bandit , Roby ,
humanfirst , Gossipmonger ,
lionheart1 , Al Bhatti ,
MaheenRizvi , Punjabbi
Munda , hembo , alibaz


----------



## EastWest

Ahmad said:


> more than half of online members are reviewing this thread only, it's mad.


 
*We are... We are .....Cricket Crazy Nations*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raahi

RayBan said:


> browsing this
> thread. (34 members and 30 guests)
> RayBan , EjazR , ares ,
> EastWest , ANTIBODY ,
> iPhone , temujin , raahi ,
> U-571 , madooxno9 ,
> newdelhinsa , ameer219 ,
> Avishekh , Aamir Zia ,
> Aussie4ever , pakdefender ,
> fawwaxs , gowthamraj ,
> bandit , Roby ,
> humanfirst , Gossipmonger ,
> lionheart1 , Al Bhatti ,
> MaheenRizvi , Punjabbi
> Munda , hembo , alibaz


 
44444444444444444444444444


----------



## RayBan

wow nice dusra there


----------



## fawwaxs

95/1 indiA


----------



## EjazR

More boundaries 99/1 India doing Great !!!! 

Afridi smiling hehe


----------



## Ahmad

what is the score, i want to see an end to this match, life has stopped in PDF.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

U-571 said:


> aa bana le..........



AAja Rook le ab its 100 in 15 over....


----------



## raahi

radio pe match sunne ka maza hi kuch aur hai, 
back side pe Tv hai, fir bhi radio pe sun raah hun
woh bhi office maiN

.. go india go

100.!!!!!!!!!1 burrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaahHHH


----------



## madooxno9

100 IN 15 OVERS.... BUT IT COULD HAVE BEEN IN 10 OVERS


----------



## Pakka Papi

does anyone have the full list of players in each team? the BBC website sucks big time


----------



## EjazR

Afridi did a good over, only three runs.


----------



## clmeta

If Sachin plays a big innings, India are sure to win. Chasing is going to be tough under pressure


----------



## iPhone

a run rate of 6+ is going to cost us dearly. some wickets gotta be taken.


----------



## fawwaxs

Remember Waqar Younis's sisters, can we have those ladies please. We need sachin's wicket!


----------



## EastWest

Ahmad said:


> what is the score, *i want to see an end to this match*, life has stopped in PDF.


 
U have to wait another 7 hrs for that to happen...considering India-pakistan play the full quota


----------



## RayBan

don't you guys think that something is missing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raahi

Pakka Papi said:


> does anyone have the full list of players in each team? the BBC website sucks big time


 
google it ...............................


----------



## Ahmad

EastWest said:


> U have to wait another 7 hrs for that to happen...considering India-pakistan play the full quota


 
bloody hell.


----------



## raahi

ek aur chokaa


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444444444444444


----------



## SAUD-404

4444444444444444444


----------



## madooxno9

44444444444444444444


----------



## Roby

4............


----------



## clmeta

Gambhir gets his runs so quietly. You don't realise till he reaches his fifty. But he tends to lose his head against Pakistan. Needs to be really cool here.


----------



## lionheart1

pakdefender said:


> now URDS will be very good , no more moaning and groaning from india abou this rule now since it saved sachin's back side



now why are you crying


----------



## fawwaxs

why i cant see any Pakistani flag in d stadium??there,s Indian flag everywheree.....they need Pakistan zindabad screams


----------



## clmeta

Boss, I'm a new member. Somebody say welcome ! please


----------



## RayBan

can anyone guess, what's missing?


----------



## madooxno9

SACHIN NOT COMFORTABLE


----------



## SAUD-404

44444444444444444444444


----------



## madooxno9

44444444444444444444444444


----------



## Ahmad

clmeta said:


> Boss, I'm a new member. Somebody say welcome ! please


 
ohhhh not now buddy, wait another 7 hours.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

WHAT'S MISSING rayban


----------



## SAUD-404

Today is Tendulakars luck day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ahmad

RayBan said:


> can anyone guess, what's missing?


 
you tell us


----------



## SAUD-404

RayBan said:


> can anyone guess, what's missing?


I think my mobile is missing..........


----------



## fawwaxs

Guess Pakistanis haven't prayed enough. Luck seems to be favoring India.


----------



## Ahmad

fawwaxs said:


> Guess Pakistanis haven't prayed enough. Luck seems to be favoring India.


 
india might have home advantage.


----------



## SAUD-404

ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## clmeta

Have the cameras shown Veena Malik yet?


----------



## RayBan

there is no maa-bhen contest on the ground was expecting it from lala and gambhir. may be they have silenced.


----------



## iPhone

yes, got him.


----------



## madooxno9

gauti.... screwed


----------



## iPhone

wish it was sachin


----------



## fawwaxs

Gautam dismissed


----------



## T-Faz

Gojnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ahmad

whats thte score


----------



## clmeta

Bad news man. Looks like its a spinners wicket. Why did Dhoni drop Ashwin?


----------



## unicorn148

score????????


----------



## SAUD-404

Ahmad said:


> india might have home advantage.


Not any more


----------



## EjazR

fawwaxs said:


> why i cant see any Pakistani flag in d stadium??there,s Indian flag everywheree.....they need Pakistan zindabad screams


 
They showed Pakistani fans when Gambhir and Sehwag got out.


----------



## jaunty

Dhoni missed the trick by not playing Ashwin, idiotic decision. this pitch is spinning.


----------



## Evil Flare

Gambhir se kuch nahi hota 

Sachin ko out karo


----------



## U-571

thank god.................


----------



## Ahmad

looks like this sachin guy is powerfull, everybody is wishing his dissmisal.


----------



## U-571

need 3 more quick wickets


----------



## Roby

out.....................


----------



## RayBan

madooxno9 said:


> gauti.... screwed


 
these days he is in a habit of repeating his mistakes. he gets foundation but is not able to convert it into big innings.


----------



## Last Hope

Went to pray, and Gambhir out! Sarey jaa rahy namaz paarhein tou full team out!


----------



## Evil Flare

Sachin ka catch phir chotr dia


----------



## clmeta

Ahmad said:


> looks like this sachin guy is powerfull, everybody is wishing his dissmisal.


 
Man...that was good one.


----------



## madooxno9

> looks like this sachin guy is powerfull, everybody is wishing his dissmisal.



God of cricket


----------



## Ahmad

U-571 said:


> yr chup kerja bhai, go to afghan forum for a mean while...


 
what is wrong with you man? you are so rude. act like a mature and polite person.


----------



## SAUD-404

Tendulkar dropped again


----------



## fawwaxs

haye oyeeeeeee munda cha gaya MUAH


----------



## iPhone

god dammittt mannn, yunis, wtf


----------



## Roby

our bowling gonna suck..........


----------



## Last Hope

Today is the Tendulkar day :ol:


----------



## RayBan

lol another dropped. butter fingers are we?


----------



## Pakka Papi

madooxno9 said:


> God of cricket


 
Misbah ensured that Sachin remains that god

Misbah----- what an asset to the opposing teams


----------



## T-Faz

Misbah is no.1 butter fingers of cricket.


----------



## U-571

dropped yet again, my goodd!!!, how will they win like this???


----------



## bandit

HAHA....money is showing!!!!


----------



## unicorn148

whats sachin score?????????


----------



## Roby

dropped...............


----------



## Evil Flare

Catches win matches .. otherwise you loose ...


----------



## madooxno9

Ashwin not playing BIG MISTAKE


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Both sides are nerves...! Otherwise you can't see players like misbah and yunis dropping catches...and player like sachin making so many mistakes...


----------



## fawwaxs

Tendulkar saved


----------



## Last Hope

Pressure mein hota hai, T-Faz, please dont say that!

Mean while, a cute pic:


----------



## Evil Flare

Srisachin: "The way pakistan spinners performing , i think dhoni missed the trick of not having Ashwin in the team. Sachin living dangerously and with our middle order tend to collapse in powerplays lot depends on Sachin


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan is going to milk the india bowlers- the outfield is very fast- and india has got B class bowlers-


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan have at least silenced the crowd, pressure is on both teams


----------



## T-Faz

Hope the RR goes down and they take wickets at good intervals.


----------



## pak-marine

another catch dropped wtffffffffff


----------



## SAUD-404

4444444444444444444


----------



## clmeta

run rate is going down...and down.....and down.... and........


----------



## U-571

Pakka Papi said:


> Misbah ensured that Sachin remains that god
> 
> Misbah----- what an asset to the opposing teams


 
god doesnt make mistakes in the first place...


----------



## SAUD-404

50 up for TENDULKAR


----------



## clmeta

fifty for sachin.........


----------



## genmirajborgza786

4444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

44444444444


----------



## hembo

Office bunk kiya aur ghar pahuch gaya... YAHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## jbond197

Tendulkar .. 50 up.. Congratulations to all Indians!!


----------



## U-571

another cath change missed


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Pressure on Both sides..!!!*


----------



## madooxno9

444444444 WHAT A BEAUTY SHOT


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4444444444444444444444


----------



## U-571

SAUD-404 said:


> 50 up for TENDULKAR


 
r u an india supporter?????


----------



## jbond197

one more 44444444444444444


----------



## Evil Flare

Same Taylor story will repeat here


----------



## fawwaxs

When Pakistani team said that they'll target Sachin, they probably meant they'll go easy on him. =P *reverse-psychology*


----------



## Last Hope

Hum hein Pakistani hum tou jeetain gay, Brigadier Akmal shoot down Gambhir where as Colonal Abdul Wahab RIaz shot Sehwag, now lets see what General Afidi's troops, do today at Operation Mohali!


----------



## U-571

3 catch drops and one stumping missed, tendulker is so much lucky today, has done full lengths of black magic stuff


----------



## Last Hope

*50 for Tendulkar  Another 50 and Pakistan winds!*


----------



## jbond197

fawwaxs said:


> When Pakistani team said that they'll target Sachin, they probably meant they'll go easy on him. =P *reverse-psychology*


 
It seems they build pressure on themselves by making that comment... The pressure is showing up..


----------



## Evil Flare

300 to 350 will be target .... i think we'll not able to chase that


----------



## genmirajborgza786

pressure on both sides


----------



## fawwaxs

Our bowlers are doing a fair job..... fielders are f*ck**g up.


----------



## RayBan

Aamir Zia said:


> Same Taylor story will repeat here


 
tumare muu mey ghee shakkar :p


----------



## EjazR

Saching gonna hit 100 inshallah!

Sachin @ 57 right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Aamir Zia said:


> 300 to 350 will be target .... i think we'll not able to chase that


 
INDO PAK matches are not that predicable dost.......just watch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Aamir Zia said:


> 300 to 350 will be target .... i think we'll not able to chase that


 
nope- 300+ is very generous from your side- 270-280 will be the final score


----------



## fawwaxs

50 up for tendulkar now get him out guys enough is enough


----------



## jbond197

I wish Sehwag would have sticked around for few more overs.. I guess he would have scored his century with in first 10 overs.


----------



## fawwaxs

i had a feeling India would do 75 in first 10 overs... and will get to 125 in the next 10 ... now now... they are in the open .. enough


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan usually put brakes on the Run Rate in the middle overs no matter how good the start is-- same gona happen today-


----------



## Last Hope

Around 230 must be given, no more !! Chachoo Zaid Hamid ki Ghazwa-e-Hind


----------



## jbond197

Going for a Beer Break, Anybody wanna join me !!!!


----------



## Last Hope

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan usually put brakes on the Run Rate in the middle overs no matter how good the start is-- same gona happen today-


 
Jon, hum tou gear change kertay hain


----------



## JonAsad

jbond197 said:


> I wish Sehwag would have sticked around for few more overs.. I guess he would have scored his century with in first 10 overs.


 
I wished Sehwag get out on Duck!!!


----------



## U-571

catch drops, boundaries high run rate is already a very bad sign, and seems like no escape from it till the 50 ovs end


----------



## clmeta

Looks like this sachin guy gets a lot of hundreds......i think he is going to get one today as well..


----------



## Roby

Rizwan: "One too many drops for tendulkar, not a good idea to someone whose got more runs than all of Pakistani players in the ground and in commentary box."


----------



## Last Hope

Whatta match, Mein tou wodhu kerkay batha hua hun


----------



## JonAsad

Last Hope said:


> Jon, hum tou gear change kertay hain


 
Yup- and we are famous for that-


----------



## fawwaxs

Tendulkar pay Khuda ka saya hai!! Because religion aside as a human he is great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

Kya ball mari.


----------



## jbond197

Glorious Resolve said:


> I wished Sehwag get out on Duck!!!


 
God was focusing on Sachin so he missed both of ours wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Roby said:


> Rizwan: "One too many drops for tendulkar, not a good idea to someone whose got more runs than all of Pakistani players in the ground and in commentary box."


 
That rizwan guy is stupid- that is not even possible-

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Last Hope said:


> Whatta match, Mein tou wodhu kerkay batha hua hun


 
Lol- or mein nahaya nai abhi tk- toba toba


----------



## Pakka Papi

Glorious Resolve said:


> I wished Sehwag get out on Duck!!!


 
and I wished I get my iPd back and hit Misbah on the face


----------



## RayBan

fawwaxs said:


> Tendulkar pay Khuda ka saya hai!! Because religion aside as a human he is great


 
thanks for that dude


----------



## JonAsad

Run Rate of the so called mighty indian batting line up is going Down Down Down!!!


----------



## U-571

such a bad over 5 runs and all in singles...


----------



## blackops

Anything above 300 will be very very goof to defend


----------



## U-571

come on man, atleast take a wicket now then in 300 runs


----------



## Evil Flare

Kohli gaya lakin Sachin nahi ....


----------



## madooxno9

KHOLI....OUT


----------



## SAUD-404

OOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Pakka Papi

Shoab left out... what a shame!!!!
long lie the betting
long live the betting adictted coash
long live butter fingers untill i beat Misbah

thanks to drops Tendulker on his way to the ton.

Mishbah must be made to walk all the way back home via Wahgah border


----------



## JonAsad

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fawwaxs

Wahab Riaz Impressed me today !!


----------



## Last Hope

Koli out, stadium is so silent! mwahahhahah!


----------



## iPhone

gone, kohli gone, go wahab go,


----------



## hembo

KOHLI GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Evil Flare

blackops said:


> Anything above 300 will be very very goof to defend


 
anything above 250 will be dangerous for us


----------



## U-571

gggggggggggooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

see i was the only guy who supported riaz and now see the result


----------



## alibaz

Kohli gone


----------



## iPhone

crowd ko tu jaise saanp soung gaya hai, doesn't even look like a batsman was dismissed


----------



## U-571

thank god, allah ka shukar hai


----------



## JonAsad

blackops said:


> Anything above 300 will be very very goof to defend


 
You can kiss your 300+ Good Bye-


----------



## SAUD-404

WAHAB RIAZ STRIKING AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fawwaxs

Kohli. Gone. tarang hi tarang hai!!


----------



## Last Hope

OUTTTTTTT!


----------



## SAUD-404

OOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## U-571

iPhone said:


> crowd ko tu jaise saanp soung gaya hai, doesn't even look like a batsman was dismissed


 
no single pak spectator, so much for even 2000, no single pakistani there except pm


----------



## madooxno9

YUVRAJ GONE


----------



## hembo

YUVRAJ GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Evil Flare

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## iPhone

OMGGGGGGG YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hyde

*Bowled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## alibaz

UV gone


----------



## Evil Flare

behnccccccccccccchooooooooooooooooooood...........................................


----------



## iPhone

YEAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## pak-marine

wooooooooooooAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH another down


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

SAUD-404 said:


> WAHAB RIAZ STRIKING AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
where are those who were cursing him


----------



## U-571

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## fawwaxs

Out! Kohli goes. So, it might as well be a tactic to keep Tendulkar occupying one end, while we clean up the other.


----------



## iPhone

GREAT JOBBBBBBB MAN, YUVRAJ GONNEEEEEEEE


----------



## U-571

yuvi gone for duck haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## alibaz

Raja Sahib your gun Wahab is firing


----------



## pak-marine

wahab on HATRICK


----------



## U-571

kahan hain bhaarti??????????????????????


----------



## Devil Soul

ab tu hoo ga Dama Dum Mast Qalander....


----------



## U-571

come on man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

whaab better or shoib


----------



## Patriot

Wow man I can't believe what just happened.Team just changed the momentum of game.


----------



## Last Hope

Woah, I am so glad !!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*India Will lose this match.........One more wicket gone and i will stop watching this match.....*


----------



## Devil Soul

Ms survives .......


----------



## Pakka Papi

Aamir Zia said:


> anything above 250 will be dangerous for us


 
dont kid yourself

India is set to give a score like 290 to 300.
yes Pakistan batting always let them down. specially when they are chasing
and its never a narrow margin loss. get Sachin out before India is 170 otherwise start packing up and praise Misbah for his catch drop and praise wahaq Jawari for dropping Shoab


----------



## iPhone

where re the indian, woh maja maja kehne wala kidhar gaya, maja aya ab?


----------



## alibaz

Raja.Pakistani said:


> whaab better or shoib


 
Tusi great O raja sahib


----------



## JonAsad

One Moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-- and down with the tail------------


----------



## madooxno9

MY BLOOD PRESSURE IS ....


----------



## iPhone

B_R_I_C said:


> *India Will lose this match.........One more wicket gone and i will stop watching this match.....*



oh common, itni jaldi


----------



## T-Faz

Yavraj GOOOOOOOOOOOOOONnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Evil Flare

bus Sachin ko out kar do ...


----------



## commander of north africa

T-Faz said:


> Yavraj GOOOOOOOOOOOOOONnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
bro let us celebrate


----------



## JonAsad

Dhoni Should Go- Let tendulker make his century- and india willllll Loooosseeeee


----------



## iPhone

self delete


----------



## Evil Flare

T-Faz said:


> Yavraj GOOOOOOOOOOOOOONnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
aap ko abhi hosh aaya ?


----------



## Gold1010

B_R_I_C said:


> *India Will lose this match.........One more wicket gone and i will stop watching this match.....*



you've got to be kidding 

glory supporter


----------



## JonAsad

Riaz to Dhoni, no run, the hat-trick ball and Dhoni moves down the wicket to cover the late reverse swing, it pitched outside off and moved further away, Dhoni was late on the forward push, the ball whistled through to Kamran Akmal, so close to the edge and Riaz knows it @ 142.41 kmph


----------



## Evil Flare

yaar Choko se pressure release ho jayega


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

iPhone said:


> oh common, itni jaldi



Yup itni Jaldi,,One more wicket gone and there will be no one to make any partnershp and still 24 overs are left....so you can understand...!!!!


----------



## JonAsad

Aamir Zia said:


> yaar Choko se pressure release ho jayega


 
koi baat nai edges k chokay hein- afridi attack kun nai ker reha-

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

Riaz double puts India in trouble-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

dhoni ko out ker


----------



## Last Hope

You dont wanna see my status on Facebook, (GR, Uss ID ka  ), and I dont wanna post too, will make me Pink !


----------



## kavish

mark my words... INDIA WILL LOSE THIS MATCH

really world class spinners n bowlers... 
congratulation 2 paksitan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakka Papi

as long as tandulker stays India is on course

there should be a drinks break and every fielder (and wicket keeper) told that if anyone drops the catch then that ball will be drilled in his backside


----------



## Prometheus

Should had played akhtar instead of raiz...........yuvi might had been there


----------



## Evil Flare

Poor fielding ......................


----------



## commander of north africa

Last Hope said:


> You dont wanna see my status on Facebook, (GR, Uss ID ka  ), and I dont wanna post too, will make me Pink !


 
then what make a new account...forum apna hi hai yani Pakistan kaa  or magrib mai rehnay walon kaa


----------



## Pakka Papi

kavish said:


> mark my words... INDIA WILL LOSE THIS MATCH
> 
> really world class spinners n bowlers...
> congratulation 2 paksitan...


 
na man you got the little wizard in the middle going for his 100 and then you also got help from Misbah.
but I dont care

the cup stays in the sub continent so we all won


----------



## pak-marine

gul havn a rough day


----------



## Prometheus

Bad fielding.....


----------



## commander of north africa

Prometheus said:


> Should had played akhtar instead of raiz...........yuvi might had been there


 
yuvi got yavad


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kavish said:


> mark my words... INDIA WILL LOSE THIS MATCH
> 
> really world class spinners n bowlers...
> congratulation 2 paksitan...


 
*Can't Agree More...They will win this match for sure!!!*


----------



## T-Faz

Get one more out and you will only have bowlers left.


----------



## Prometheus

pak-marine said:


> gul havn a rough day


 
Ya .....sehwag is known to make rough days


----------



## Last Hope

Kal be totay Zinda thy,,
Ajj be totay Zinda hain,,

Yeh Baazi world cup ki Baazi ha,,
India walo yeh baazi tum he haro gy,,

Har ghar se tota niklay ga,,
Tum kitny totay maro gy,,

Totay tera khoon rang laye ga
Pakistan World cup uthaye ga.
​


----------



## Patriot

Get Sachin!!Damn our Khatmal and his brother.Can't catch the ball.


----------



## U-571

kavish said:


> mark my words... INDIA WILL LOSE THIS MATCH
> 
> really world class spinners n bowlers...
> congratulation 2 paksitan...


 
aap ki zuban mubarak kare even though i know your sarcasm


----------



## Prometheus

commander of north africa said:


> yuvi got yavad


 
Lol........another id.......


----------



## Evil Flare

i have a feeling that sachin will complete his ton thanx to our dropped catches .... i think its still so tough to win the match


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan fields like they can easily chase 400 runs.


----------



## VelocuR

Run Rate is pretty good, I think India possible reach 280-320+ runs.


----------



## Last Hope

Prometheus said:


> Lol........another id.......


 
I love this guy, He is fun!


----------



## U-571

Aamir Zia said:


> i have a feeling that sachin will complete his ton thanx to our dropped catches .... i think its still so tough to win the match


 
no prob man just hold your nerves..


----------



## Prometheus

Last Hope said:


> Kal be totay Zinda thy,,
> Ajj be totay Zinda hain,,
> 
> Yeh Baazi world cup ki Baazi ha,,
> India walo yeh baazi tum he haro gy,,
> 
> Har ghar se tota niklay ga,,
> Tum kitny totay maro gy,,
> 
> Totay tera khoon rang laye ga
> Pakistan World cup uthaye ga.
> ​


 
4 baj gaye......party abhi baki hai,
Australia toh bej diya, Pakistan abhi baki hai


----------



## Pakka Papi

T-Faz said:


> Get one *more *out and you will only have bowlers left.


 
I would change that more with Tendulker
the team really needs to take a break and poor fielders slapped across the face for pathetic fielding


----------



## Evil Flare

Khatmal did it again .... another dropped of Sachin .... Fcuk yaaar .. mein to nahi dekh raha match


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I don't think India can make 300+ now! And if we can't make 300+ then it means we can't win! cause we don't have quality bowlers except(Zahir).


----------



## Hulk

India is losing 4 wkts down, who will Bat. Dhoni is not a batsmen anymore, he lost his batting after he became captain.


----------



## U-571

another catch dropped......... this time kamran


----------



## Hulk

Aamir Zia said:


> Khatmal did it again .... another dropped of Sachin .... Fcuk yaaar .. mein to nahi dekh raha match


 
wow, keep up the good work. We have all hopes on this guy only.


----------



## pak-marine

Prometheus said:


> Ya .....sehwag is known to make rough days


 
sehwag was sent back long ago ... gul mis field and costed us a four !!


----------



## Last Hope

*PLEASEEEEE !! DONT CALL HIM KHATMAL, *


----------



## Hyde

just once again, if we lost this match there is only one person to be blamed

*Kamran Akmal*

Already dropped Tendulkar twice and overall Tendulkar got about 6 lives


----------



## Prometheus

Last Hope said:


> I love this guy, He is fun!


 
So is the mods......he is banned again


----------



## Hulk

The good thing is Afridi only has 3 overs left.


----------



## pak-marine

another catch droped this time by akmal ... 4th one


----------



## fawwaxs

5 lives for Tendulkar. 4 left.


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> *PLEASEEEEE !! DONT CALL HIM KHATMAL, *


 
don't take side of Akmal today or you will feel the heat


----------



## farhan_9909

sachin is very lucky

our fielding sucks

my pridiction is that they will score around 280 rus


----------



## Evil Flare

Sachin Tendulkar(rhb)	75


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Only Raina is left now??? after that all bowlers..! WTF!


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> just once again, if we lost this match there is only one person to be blamed
> 
> *Kamran Akmal*
> 
> Already dropped Tendulkar twice and overall Tendulkar got about 6 lives



Kamran Dropped him twice- Misbah once- Younis once- Gul is going for massive runs- in the end why only blame khatmal?- i mean Akmal?-


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> don't take side of Akmal today or you will feel the heat


 
Its not fair to call him words! What about Misbah, younis ??


----------



## Hyde

fawwaxs said:


> 5 lives for Tendulkar. 4 left.


 
6 lives all-together because Kamran did not care to try to take one catch and the ball passed behind for couple of runs....


----------



## madooxno9

gONE CASE ...India .....


----------



## Prometheus

Zaki said:


> just once again, if we lost this match there is only one person to be blamed
> 
> *Kamran Akmal*
> 
> Already dropped Tendulkar twice and overall Tendulkar got about 6 lives


 
Looks like God wants him to make century today......he is changing things


----------



## Last Hope

*Dhoni: Mujhe chaiy laa do.
Wife brings him on plate.

Dhoni: Cup kahan hai?
Wife: Wo tou Afridi ley gaya!*


----------



## Evil Flare

India 168/4 (30.0 ov)


----------



## iPhone

Glorious Resolve said:


> Kamran Dropped him twice- Misbah once- Younis once- Gul is going for massive runs- in the end why only blame khatmal?- i mean Akmal?-


 
the one with misbah was a tough one, two with akmal were inexcusable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Glorious Resolve said:


> Kamran Dropped him twice- Misbah once- Younis once- Gul is going for massive runs- in the end why only blame khatmal?- i mean Akmal?-


 
Misbah dropped a difficult catch
Younis also dropped a difficult one but still he doesn't drop many so its understandable

Kamran dropped twice, both times him being a keeper must have been caught.


----------



## VelocuR

From my judgement, Akmal didn't drop catch recently, it was soooooo quick you can't see ball! 

*Blame on Misbah and most importantly experiences YOUNIS! *


----------



## fawwaxs

One more wicket and its downhill from there!


----------



## JonAsad

HELLOO!!! Dont just go after one player- Our overall fielding is s#!t as well-


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

look at dhoni! He is batting like a newbie...wtf!


----------



## Prometheus

Gul returns.........


----------



## T-Faz

Gul sahab is back on.


----------



## Hulk

Last Hope said:


> *Dhoni: Mujhe chaiy laa do.
> Wife brings him on plate.
> 
> Dhoni: Cup kahan hai?
> Wife: Wo tou Afridi ley gaya!*


 
Nice one, Dhoni deserves it, he is not batting ever since he became captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

RaptorRX707 said:


> From my judgement, Akmal didn't drop catch recently, it was soooooo quick you can't see ball!
> 
> *Blame on Misbah and most importantly experiences YOUNIS! *


 
well listen to commentators if you don't believe me

Like commentators said... "You expect keepers to take these catches"
He is the worst keeper in the history of ODI cricket and its a fact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Shahid Afridi to Tendulkar, no run, Dropped again Shahid Afridi holds his head again! Dropped by Kamran. Tough chance, though. It was the leg break and Tendulkar edged his defensive push. The ball deviated a lot and Kamran couldn't move his hands to his right in time. Tough chance. How many is too many? So many lives!


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Misbah dropped a difficult catch
> Younis also dropped a difficult one but still he doesn't drop many so its understandable
> 
> Kamran dropped twice, both times him being a keeper must have been caught.


 
Please Zaki, he also attempted an excellent stum and also stumped a sucessful one!


----------



## Pakka Papi

Zaki said:


> don't take side of Akmal today or you will feel the heat


 
this Khatmal looks like a jooti chor to me.. (shoe thief)
who allowed him in the team?


----------



## Hulk

Tendulkar will not make 100 ton today.


----------



## iPhone

I respect sachin as a player a lot, but his century today, lot of it will be due to our misfielding in dropping three of his easy catches.


----------



## U-571

aaj tendu ki *birthday* hai kia????


----------



## Hyde

*Ovais: "Last time, Ross Taylor was the man Pakistan were too generous with and it costed them the match ... They need to stop donating lives to Sachin!"*


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> Misbah dropped a difficult catch
> Younis also dropped a difficult one but still he doesn't drop many so its understandable
> 
> Kamran dropped twice, both times him being a keeper must have been caught.


 
Lets talk about this match- every one is putting extra efforts to drop a catch- no one is diving- the body language sux- gul was laughing after being hit by consecutive fours- we cant just pick just Akmal- He has stumped Gambhir, He did stump tendulker- but it was a close call- These things put pressure collectively-


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki, you are fighting alone with GR, me and Raptor here. Please lets not fight and enjoy. I will say, Kami will make a 50 today.


----------



## Secret Service

tendulkar droped 3 times ...wtf


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> Please Zaki, he also attempted an excellent stum and also stumped a sucessful one!


 
this is part of his job. If he won't catch - evacuate the place for better ones

don't come to crazy logics... if he stumped - thats his job... he is responsible for what he did not stump. Mistakes are bound to happen and understandable... but too many mistakes becomes like a cancer and you need heal your cancer by replacing it with better keeper


----------



## iPhone

Zaki said:


> *Ovais: "Last time, Ross Taylor was the man Pakistan were too generous with and it costed them the match ... They need to stop donating lives to Sachin!"*



agreed, and just like with ross, god forbid, last 5 over might be hell.


----------



## EjazR

It looks like Pakistan is back in the game. 

Yuvraj and Kohli both flopped big time


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> Zaki, you are fighting alone with GR, me and Raptor here. Please lets not fight and enjoy. I will say, Kami will make a 50 today.


 
Who cares about his 50 if he already allowed Sachin to score 75 runs by now. Who knows how many more to come just because of this cancer "Kamran"........ don't even wanna take his full name now


----------



## VelocuR

Tendulkar seeem tireed, he is so sloww!! 

Zaki, yes, I agreed but Akmal is doing fine on his job today unlike 4 catch drops previously.


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> this is part of his job. If he won't catch - evacuate the place for better ones
> 
> don't come to crazy logics... if he stumped - thats his job... he is responsible for what he did not stump. Mistakes are bound to happen and understandable... but too many mistakes becomes like a cancer and you need heal your cancer by replacing it with better keeper


 
Last time we chose some one else as a keeper- he grabbed the opportunity by both hands and went for assylum in UK-


----------



## U-571

Last Hope said:


> Zaki, you are fighting alone with GR, me and Raptor here. Please lets not fight and enjoy. I will say, Kami will make a 50 today.


 
khatmal will make 50 of run outs today, and i mean pakistani runs outs


----------



## Evil Flare

Asim with this gem: "Enough is enough, I think Sachin should "walk" on next drop catch now "


----------



## fawwaxs

clean bowling them out is the only way out


----------



## Secret Service

tendulkr ko out karey koi...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

indianrabbit said:


> Tendulkar will not make 100 ton today.



yeah it looks like....


----------



## U-571

Aamir Zia said:


> Asim with this gem: "Enough is enough, I think Sachin should "walk" on next drop catch now "


 
asim bhai hamare waale???


----------



## Last Hope

*STOP THIS IMMATURITY, LEARN TO RESPECT SPORTSMANSHIP. THERE ARE UPS AND DOWNS IN GAME, AND WE ARE ALL ABUSING HIM. THIS IS ONE OF THE WORST POINT I HATE IN THIS NATION, YOU DONT SEE THIS IN ANY OTHER PLACE EXCEPT FOR PAKISTAN! !! *


----------



## Evil Flare

I think tendulkar will complete his ton


----------



## EjazR

Riaz is dangerous , taken two quick wickets and also Sehwag, how many over he has remaining ?


----------



## Hyde

Glorious Resolve said:


> Last time we chose some one else as a keeper- he grabbed the opportunity by both hands and went for assylum in UK-


Find another keeper but no need to experiment the tested players who always sucks at pressure time


----------



## U-571

TODAY IS SACHIN YENDULKER'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GUYS


----------



## JonAsad

Last Hope said:


> *STOP THIS IMMATURITY, LEARN TO RESPECT SPORTSMANSHIP. THERE ARE UPS AND DOWNS IN GAME, AND WE ARE ALL ABUSING HIM. THIS IS ONE OF THE WORST POINT I HATE IN THIS NATION, YOU DONT SEE THIS IN ANY OTHER PLACE EXCEPT FOR PAKISTAN! !! *


 
We have alot of so called experts- who can judge others by watching them on TV-


----------



## Prometheus

Gul is bowling exellently now.......welcome back


----------



## U-571

wickets nayaab ho gye hain lata hai

abhi shoaib hota tu aik ghuma ke bowl deta khatmal ko


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> Find another keeper but no need to experiment the tested players who always sucks at pressure time


 
Sir Jee- we are not playing another keeper- because we do not have another one in reserves with the batting like akmal- see the other teams- every keeper there is a proper batsmen- we cannot just afford just a wicket keeper with such weak batting line up-


----------



## RayBan

Glorious Resolve said:


> Last time we chose some one else as a keeper- he grabbed the opportunity by both hands and went for assylum in UK-


 
hey! kamran has been staying in the team even after sooo many poor shows, must be his men had threatened the new keeper of yours? akmal seems to have lot of fishy things to back him in the team.


----------



## Hulk

I see India losing, Sachin cannot score runs and Dhoni does not know how to bat, so who will make runs?


----------



## fawwaxs

Afridi has earned a wicket, that too of Dhoni. Captaan saab *salutations* A Dhulai is in order!


----------



## kavish

B_R_I_C said:


> I don't think India can make 300+ now! And if we can't make 300+ then it means we can't win! cause we don't have quality bowlers except(Zahir).


 
yes,, exactly......

also, ashwin is not playing today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

free hit....1 run


----------



## clmeta

Wahab Riaz is a bad man.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

I don't think India can make more than 250 now.....


----------



## Secret Service

run rate ...5.2


----------



## Prometheus

Oooppppssss my beer just got finished.......have to wait till innings break.......dont want to miss anything


----------



## blackops

Well this match would end in 250-270 gap and i doubt we can defend it


----------



## madooxno9

kya yaar shewag ki yaad aa rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

So unofficially Afridi has dismissed Tendulker 3 times in this match alone -


----------



## T-Faz

I like that FriendsForever flag that a couple of spectators are holding.

The one with Pakistan and India's flags joined together.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clmeta

only good thing is they are dropping Sachin's catches. Everything else is going against us. If India win the match then the catch droppers will face the music.


----------



## Secret Service

india still left with batting power play , Pak has to bowl good ...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kavish said:


> yes,, exactly......
> 
> also, ashwin is not playing today...



Yeah what a classic desicion by dhoni by taking behra rather then ashwin...Dhoni deserve all this....!


----------



## iPhone

ok i'm taking a break, hopefully when I come back tendulkar would be out, Insha'allah.


----------



## U-571

Glorious Resolve said:


> So unofficially Afridi has dismissed Tendulker 3 times in this match alone -


 
and officially dropped by kamran


----------



## Prometheus

indianrabbit said:


> I see India losing, Sachin cannot score runs and Dhoni does not know how to bat, so who will make runs?


 
Harbhajan singh.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Run Rate buhat zayada han abhi hi


----------



## JonAsad

RayBan said:


> hey! kamran has been staying in the team even after sooo many poor shows, must be his men had threatened the new keeper of yours? akmal seems to have lot of fishy things to back him in the team.


 
Yup exactly- He is not the wicket keeper of the team- but a DON !!!!!


----------



## Last Hope

@ Zaki and U-571 .... I guess you both are muslims right? Did the Prophet not say, 'A muslim either speaks good or stays quite' ??


----------



## fawwaxs

another tidy over by Gul. great come back so far


----------



## clmeta

secretservice said:


> india still left with batting power play , Pak has to bowl good ...


 
India has never made any good user of the last power play. They will do nothing good unless pakistan drop some 6-7 catches and misfielding. That is a possiblity though.


----------



## U-571

khuda rah out kerde sachin ko saala credit le gae ga :S


----------



## Evil Flare

another khatmal dropped it ... wtf yaaar .. i will break my TV


----------



## hembo

One more drop for T'kar!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

looooooooooooooooooooooool Dropped again


----------



## Secret Service

dropped again...wtf


----------



## madooxno9

catch dropped


----------



## JonAsad

U-571 said:


> and officially dropped by kamran


 
and by Misbah- and by Younis aswell- Cheers


----------



## Prometheus

Thank you Pakistani feilders ......says sachin


----------



## Hyde

7 lives for Sachin


----------



## lionheart1

dropped this match as been fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Sachin dropped again.


----------



## Last Hope

Uffffffff......


----------



## Devil Soul

Tendulkar dropped 4 times..............


----------



## clmeta

kuchh locha to hai mere dost


----------



## pak-marine

6th catch Dropppppppppppeddd ...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Prometheus said:


> Harbhajan singh.......


 
lol..I like your sense of humour


----------



## fawwaxs

AKMAL BROTHER LEGACY CONTINUES. 6 lives for Tendulkar. 1 left


----------



## Secret Service

poor fielding ....


----------



## pak-marine

Devil Soul said:


> Tendulkar dropped 4 times..............


 
no sir panch chor diey hain


----------



## madooxno9

sachin is getting birthday gift


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Kya yaar itni catches drop kr rahe hai ab tak to India ki sari team out ho chuki hoti..


----------



## U-571

pak-marine said:


> 6th catch Dropppppppppppeddd ...


 
phir dropppeeeddddd?????????????????????????????????????????

what the fucccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk?????????????????


----------



## Secret Service

kia mazak kar rahey han...aik catch nai pakra jata...


----------



## hembo

WTF... Dhoni playing test match....

Thori der me out ho jayega aur team ko dubayga..


----------



## clmeta

catch dropping world record under threat.


----------



## T-Faz

As a mod I am going to reserve my comments for this keeper of ours.


----------



## pak-marine

madooxno9 said:


> sachin is getting birthday gift


 
yeh instead of indians pakistanis are treating him


----------



## vishalkamble

I htinks its the pressure which indians and pakistani players are facing.


----------



## Prometheus

Looks like India will score around 250


----------



## JonAsad

Zaki said:


> 7 lives for Sachin


 
Make that 8 now- wot the fcuuuking hellllll is going out there


----------



## Secret Service

catch drop kar rahe han run kon banaye ga....


----------



## pak-marine

fawwaxs said:


> AKMAL BROTHER LEGACY CONTINUES. 6 lives for Tendulkar. 1 left


 
3 more unfortunately ....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

lol...Koi ni kitni bhi catches drop kr do ,,,Dhoni nai bhi thaan rakhi hai k haar k hii jana hai...


----------



## mehboobkz

Afridi stretching himself to be number one on bowling, without merit, this is selfish.


----------



## clmeta

I think this time Sachin is personally paying the pak fielders. How much money per drop catch..i wonder


----------



## pak-marine

U-571 said:


> phir dropppeeeddddd?????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> what the fucccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk?????????????????


 
yes again and all tandulkars


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> @ Zaki and U-571 .... I guess you both are muslims right? Did the Prophet not say, 'A muslim either speaks good or stays quite' ??


Prophet Muhammad S.A.W.W. also said "agar tum kisi ko bura jano to uska muqabla karo, agar taqat nahi to kam-az-kam usay zubaan se bura kaho aur agar itna nahi kar sakte to usay dil se bura jano".

Kamran isn't playing for his family team, he is representing the entire nation and if he can't take catches, misfields and let the things go away from Pakistan's hand... it is better to replace him with those who can take catches. Kamran's first priority is the keeping - batting is not the key element....


----------



## waq

call sign pakistan 11 ..........under fire .......i repeat under fire


----------



## Evil Flare

Sachin outttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## madooxno9

sachin gone


----------



## Last Hope

tendulkar goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## farhan_9909

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Evil Flare

Shukar hai yaaar


----------



## Secret Service

tendulkar out....yahooooo


----------



## JonAsad

These stupid Pakistani players should know we are playing a semi final in India- Step up to the game- u #$# ^&%^&@#$#6 %^% $&^%& @##$%


----------



## Evil Flare

this time our Pathan shows how to do it correctly ...


----------



## pakdefender

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ballaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!! finally


----------



## Devil Soul

BOOM BOOM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## VelocuR

AFRIIDDDDI YAHH!!!!!


----------



## fawwaxs

SACHINNNNNNN OUTTTTT


----------



## farhan_9909

afridi stand on his words

sachin out before 100


----------



## Evil Flare

I hate the crowd ... other silence ... wtf


----------



## kavish

out!!!!!!!!!
sachin gone.......


----------



## pak-marine

FINALLY ... at a high cost though


----------



## Prometheus

9 lives finished.......sachin kitty is going


----------



## Evil Flare

where are our 5000 spectators . ?


----------



## fawwaxs

Tissues for Tandulkar please ) jeete ga bhai jeete ga ... Pakistan Jeete ga!


----------



## JonAsad

Forget what i just earlier- We gona Win-


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Prophet Muhammad S.A.W.W. also said "agar tum kisi ko bura jano to uska muqabla karo, agar taqat nahi to kam-az-kam usay zubaan se bura kaho aur agar itna nahi kar sakte to usay dil se bura jano".
> 
> Kamran isn't playing for his family team, he is representing the entire nation and if he can't take catches, misfields and let the things go away from Pakistan's hand... it is better to replace him with those who can take catches. Kamran's first priority is the keeping - batting is not the key element....


 
I dont know this. Please authenticate it Bro, dere wx sumthin very similar, if u see something bad, try to change from your hands, if not then tongue, and if not possible, then use your heart.


----------



## T-Faz

Afridiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## alibaz

You don't do it I will do it myself AFRIDI


----------



## clmeta

game over!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prometheus

Aamir Zia said:


> where are our 5000 spectators . ?


 
Enjoying lassi ........do not disturb


----------



## JonAsad

Aamir Zia said:


> where are our 5000 spectators . ?


 
Out of 5000- only 40-50 got lucky to get tickets- Rest was all hype-


----------



## madooxno9

aab kya BHEAS KHUD GAI PANI MAA


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina aur dhoni ko out karo ....


----------



## fawwaxs

4 dropped catches, 1 missed lbw, 1 missed stumping and 85 runs...thats the end of tendu!


----------



## Secret Service

now india will score 250 ...


----------



## pak-marine

Aamir Zia said:


> where are our 5000 spectators . ?


 
wondering the same .. only saw a glance of chacha cricket for a sec


----------



## Evil Flare

Sachin falls. And guess who's there to take the catch? Afridi drops to his left to hold onto a stinging drive at short extra cover. 'If you want the job done right, then do it yourself,' he's thinking


----------



## hembo

And I thought it was Pakistan's strategy..

Tendulkar ki century kara do aur India ko Harao..

Kyki when SRT scores a century.. India looses...

Ab India ka Jitney ka chance hain lagta hain.. lol..


----------



## fawwaxs

Lala You said Tendulkar will have to make his 100th century some other day Walk the talk You rock!


----------



## hembo

Sehwag was the key wicket.... I knew the moment he got out..


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> I dont know this. Please authenticate it Bro, dere wx sumthin very similar, if u see something bad, try to change from your hands, if not then tongue, and if not possible, then use your heart.


Uncle agar buray ko bura nahi kaho ge to uski pooja karo ge kya?

agar bura hai to woh bura hai... agar woh keeping nahi karta to we don't need him... if he can take catches then he can play

its a simple thing... agar ball us ki taraf aaye to woh catch kar le - bas itna kaam hai jo woh nahi kar pata to phir ab kya bolain


----------



## alibaz

Get one out and expose tail


----------



## farhan_9909

hembo said:


> And I thought it was Pakistan's strategy..
> 
> Tendulkar ki century kara do aur India ko Harao..
> 
> Kyki when SRT scores a century.. India looses...
> 
> Ab India ka Jitney ka chance hain lagta hain.. lol..


 
Dil khush krne ka ye khayal acha hay ghalib


----------



## Evil Flare

i always feel frightened when i think about chasing any target ... we all know about Pakistani Team


----------



## Prometheus

pak-marine said:


> wondering the same .. only saw a glance of chacha cricket for a sec


 
Arre bhai......there are over 60 k in the stadium.........5k will not be noticed


----------



## clmeta

pakistani players didn't get the money in time. lazy bookies. Only Akmal and YK got the money.


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## farhan_9909

when will they take powerplay?


----------



## Evil Flare

what you say ... 5 more wickets in next 5 overs ? or i am dreaming >?


----------



## hembo

farhan_9909 said:


> Dil khush krne ka ye khayal acha hay ghalib


 
Irshad Irshad!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*What a Game by pakistani team!! They deserve this!! 

India will lose this match for sure..!!! I think they might get all out before 225! huh!*


----------



## Prometheus

Why yuvi why


----------



## Last Hope

Zaki said:


> Uncle agar buray ko bura nahi kaho ge to uski pooja karo ge kya?
> 
> agar bura hai to woh bura hai... agar woh keeping nahi karta to we don't need him... if he can take catches then he can play
> 
> its a simple thing... agar ball us ki taraf aaye to woh catch kar le - bas itna kaam hai jo woh nahi kar pata to phir ab kya bolain


 
Well, I was talking about what you called hadith. Will talk latter in chat. Now enjoy!  I have 6 packs of Flamin Hots in my bowl and gatorade in one hand


----------



## clmeta

are jaldi se paisa bhijwao bhai......late mat karo....wickets gir rahe hain....


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## fawwaxs

Ajmal with naughty smile


----------



## Evil Flare

hembo said:


> Irshad Irshad!!


 
Hazaaro khuwahish aise ke har khuwahish per Dam nikle , Bohat nikle mere arman phir bhi kam nikle


----------



## U-571

india tried to make the flatest pitch in history still not 100 tendu...


----------



## Prometheus

Changing my target forcast ......225 now


----------



## Pakka Papi

this is it guys he couldnt make his 100 which I think was his aim to achieve in this match 
and Shahid said in a press confrence or to the media that Sachin has to wait for his ton. I thought Mr Afridi was talking to early but he proved it
maybe rest of the team can learn how to catch and keep the ball. just like Afridi demonstrated

btw I respect tandulker a lot but he is so much absorbed in his own self
for his personal achievements that meant he could never be a good capiton
nonetheless a living critek legend


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Indians are racists. They only let good looking people in and kicked all the ugly people out.... And I can not see ugly policemen yet. lol


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina is dangerous .....


----------



## U-571

2 wkts more afridi!!!!!!!!! plzzz, this there entire batting


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan completely owned Tendulker today - they showed the God how many times we can get him out in 50 overs- if we want to of course- hahaha


----------



## rockstarIN

Pakka Papi said:


> this is it guys he couldnt make his 100 which I think was his aim to achieve in this match
> and Shahid said in a press confrence or to the media that Sachin has to wait for his ton. I thought Mr Afridi was talking to early but he proved it
> maybe rest of the team can learn how to catch and keep the ball. just like Afridi demonstrated
> 
> btw I respect tandulker a lot but he is so much absorbed in his own self
> for his personal achievements that meant he could never be a good capiton
> nonetheless a living critek legend


 
Sachin will hit 100 in the final..!!


----------



## Evil Flare

review wasted ...


----------



## Devil Soul

thats not out


----------



## mehboobkz

Afridi's rewiev selfish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakka Papi

Prometheus said:


> Changing my target forcast ......225 now


 
cup stay in the Sub continent


----------



## Evil Flare

200 Runs 40 Overs India RR 5.00


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Devil Soul

200/5 40 ovr


----------



## U-571

send gul and riaz rite now...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Game Over For India..!!!*


----------



## rockstarIN

Come on Dhoni & Raina, show that we are the No. 1 Batting side.. keep scoring with wickets in hand and hit out in the final overs..!!!!


----------



## JonAsad

Game is on- another 70 in last overs will mean 280- with batting line up like Pakistan- The game is still on-


----------



## Pakka Papi

200 for 5 in 40 overs
I predict a target of 260 to 280

I hope pakistani batting shows the same amount of excitement

will Afridi go past 9 runs?


----------



## rockstarIN

Indian middle-lower order yet to file in any game..this is the chance, come on India


----------



## U-571

rockstar said:


> Indian middle-lower order yet to file in any game..this is the chance, come on India


 
not a chance, get out


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Glorious Resolve said:


> Game is on- another 70 in last overs will mean 280- with batting line up like Pakistan- The game is still on-



And you think it is possible to make another 70 in these last over without losing a wicket and that too in front of bowling attack like pakistani?? Ager wickets hoti to then it is possible! but after them there is no batsman! nehra,bhajji will come.


----------



## Evil Flare

Catch Dropped by Khatmal again ......................


----------



## Hyde

and Kamran Akmal drops once again


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## U-571

Zaki said:


> and Kamran Akmal drops once again


 
ooh my god man, this is the epics of all epics.....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Thanks to akmal that we have reached this score..!


----------



## Evil Flare

Dhoni outttttttttttttt


----------



## Secret Service

Dhoni gone.....


----------



## Evil Flare

review taken ....................


----------



## fawwaxs

Geeeeee its not akmal fault. its for the slip


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Evil Flare

Syman touhal is dead riteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kavish

dhoni gone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fawwaxs

Wahan Riaz on the rise


----------



## iPhone

WAHAAAAB MAN WAHAAAB, shoaib supporter eat your face, not just words, literally eat your face


----------



## Evil Flare

fawwaxs said:


> Geeeeee its not akmal fault. its for the slip


 

Moin & Rashid never dropped this kind of catches .


----------



## Last Hope

Dhoni gonw and India with zero rreviews!
Bhartis shut, mwahahahhaha!


----------



## U-571

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahahahaha look at india faces hahahahahaha, priceless....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*225 projected score.....*


----------



## T-Faz

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## hembo

YE MATCH TO GAYA HATH SE...


----------



## Devil Soul

Dama Dum Mast Qalander


----------



## Evil Flare

i was wrong about Wahab ... I am sorry Wahab  ......


----------



## U-571

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahahahaha look at india faces hahahahahaha, priceless....


----------



## sid426

any score above 250, india will win..


----------



## Last Hope

@Eveyone... He is ABDUL wahab. You cannot remove abdul from any name, eg Abdullah. Can you call Abdullah, Allah ??
Same scenario with everyone.

Message brought to you by MCA, not me!


----------



## blackops

Not even 250 well here goes a record pakistan will beat india hands down in wc for the first time its all over now best of luck to pakistan for final

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hembo

When was the last time Dhoni played well... I say his time has gone.. He's finished as a player.. Kaput...


----------



## EjazR

Arre ye Riaz ko nikalo yaarr, He is taking all the wickets


----------



## Evil Flare

sid426 said:


> any score above 250, india will win..


 
yes India will have good chance if they reach 250 considering our batting ... we can loose our wickets in quick succession .


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Okay guys enjoy the game!! I am not watching it anymore and yeah Congrats pakistan for reaching to Finals.!!!

BBYE ALL..!!!*


----------



## rockstarIN

Dhoni out...!!what kinda Semi finals are there????

Lots of drop catches Sri Lanka, Pakistan, India(?)..

Not entertaining at all..


----------



## Secret Service

restrict them at 240...


----------



## Evil Flare

wahab has 3 more overs to bowl .


----------



## U-571

*kaavish* ki zuban mubarak hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## iPhone

I'm kind of sad Gul couldn't shine today.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Not happy Poor bowling, poor fielding and poor wicket keeping by Pakistan, with 4/5 miss and drop catches the performance is terrible, even 200+ is an extremely difficult score for Pakistan, hope Pakistani batsmen do good down there, later on.


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK need to get them all out


----------



## Evil Flare

2 Slips in place ....


----------



## IFB

pakisthan gonna win...with stupid nehra in our team we have no chance


----------



## iPhone

anyone notice ajmal's evil little smirk with his hand on his face. lol


----------



## Insane

Defensive batting will cost India the game. The bowling is not really as good right now, but the batsmen seem to be playing under pressure and the confidence level seems to be low. 

From Now its up to Pakistan... They will win if they play normal cricket...


----------



## iPhone

no that's not out


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## pakdefender

'Belly Button' is out ( if you know what Im saying  )


----------



## iPhone

direct hit would've been out


----------



## Devil Soul

Raina surviveszzz


----------



## Luftwaffe

Damn a waste of review!!!! what the heck..


----------



## madooxno9

WHAT IS THE SCORE GUYS ??


----------



## Evil Flare

Luftwaffe said:


> Damn a waste of review!!!! what the heck..


 
that was run out appeal ..


----------



## Luftwaffe

Score is 209-6

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 AM ----------

It was clearly not out a total waste of review, Pakistan has only 1 review left.


----------



## Evil Flare

Wahab bowling 90 MPH


----------



## iPhone

did I just see akmal dive for the ball?


----------



## Al-zakir

Yallah!!! Get them out.....


Any good link?


----------



## Mujeeb47

I think India will make maximum 250.


----------



## RayBan

sabaash kamran cheetay :p


----------



## Prometheus

India gonna lose ........need to send dhoni back to acadamy


----------



## Luftwaffe

You saw a shame diving for a ball.


----------



## Prometheus

All hopez on bhaji paagi


----------



## U-571

raina jst got lucky


----------



## Secret Service

jaldi out karo ...


----------



## Gold1010

pakistan aint even batted and you say india gonna loose lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

don't know why I am still watching the match.........


----------



## U-571

Luftwaffe said:


> You saw a shame diving for a ball.


 
lolllzzzzzzz

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




Aussie4ever said:


> pakistan aint even batted and you say there gonna loose lol.


 
be as confident as aussie


----------



## Insane

Yusuf Pathan would have been handy today. I have no Idea how that Nehra keeps coming back to the Indian team. Munaf and Nehra are jokes passed off as fast bowlers.


----------



## Secret Service

batting power play taken...


----------



## Nirvana

India needs to atleast score 250 - Raina needs to play.


----------



## kavish

Aussie4ever said:


> pakistan aint even batted and you say there gonna loose lol.


 
our bowling attack is weak........


----------



## U-571

ajmal make way through harbajan man


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan need one more wicket.


----------



## fawwaxs

Batting powerplay being taken!


----------



## iPhone

zaheer khan getting ready to bat? is he sensing something we're not?


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina ko out kar do .. India 250 se upar nahi jayega


----------



## Luftwaffe

Where is Abdul Razzak?


----------



## fawwaxs

We're around 40 people in the auditorium watching the match, but screams feel like coming from 4000


----------



## Secret Service

why dead ball ...?? afridi sholud appeal ...


----------



## Last Hope

Aamir Zia said:


> Raina ko out kar do .. India 250 se upar nahi jayega


 Inshallah the wont 


Luftwaffe said:


> Where is Abdul Razzak?


 No Idea,


----------



## blackops

Well my sister told me pak will win this time even before the wc started looks like she was right


----------



## Evil Flare

1st boundary after 15 overs


----------



## Secret Service

extra runs...wtf...


----------



## fawwaxs

Aamir Zia said:


> Raina ko out kar do .. India 250 se upar nahi jayega


 
Girtee huee Indian batting line up ko, kuch dhike aur doh!


----------



## Luftwaffe

bajangga is looking hungry for score.


----------



## kavish

why india always lose high pressure games????????
why?????

why they can't control their nerves!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## IFB

Insane said:


> Yusuf Pathan would have been handy today. I have no Idea how that Nehra keeps coming back to the Indian team. Munaf and Nehra are jokes passed off as fast bowlers.


 
Exactly...Nehra will make sure we dont win.


----------



## fawwaxs

Come on, Pakistan! FINISH THEM!


----------



## Evil Flare

it still did not guess that who will win ... its still 50 50


----------



## blackops

Aamir Zia said:


> Raina ko out kar do .. India 250 se upar nahi jayega


 
Mat chinta a karo bhai we wont my heart is crying nor did my exam went well all my mind was on this match and now se what happend here to


----------



## madooxno9

pAKISTAN DESERVE THIS cup ....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Kavish india is still in the game.


----------



## EjazR

Finally Sardar ji hits a boundary after 15 overs!!!!!!!


----------



## iPhone

uh-oh Gul coming


----------



## IND151

we must score at least 250.


----------



## JonAsad

When ever Pakistan team drop catches and specially akmal did not perform well- Pakistan loose that match- the history is full of that- I am hopeful history does not repeat itself-


----------



## Evil Flare

India on fire


----------



## Secret Service

four...sh!t


----------



## Mujeeb47

Raina ko out karo yar.


----------



## Evil Flare

Umar Gul in pressure ... Fcukk ... we r fcukedddddd


----------



## Devil Soul

gul is under extreme pressure ...


----------



## hembo

IND151 said:


> we must score at least 250.


 
Yaar.. is pitch pe 250 se kuch nehi hone wala..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Akmal was suppose to catch behind the stumps sachin but he didn't then later on i don't know whose catch he dropped again, akmal is terrible. 
Gul total flop this time around.


----------



## Evil Flare

We Lost the Game ... likhwa lo mere se


----------



## EjazR

Comeone only 24 more runs for 250. I will be happy if India makes 250.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Match is 50 50.


----------



## hembo

Aaj Gul ko kya ho gaya...


----------



## farhan_9909

umar 

why the hell you are doing this today


----------



## Luftwaffe

Boundry!! Where the hell is razzak!!!


----------



## Pakka Papi

blackops said:


> Mat chinta a karo bhai we wont my heart is crying nor did my exam went well all my mind was on this match and now se what happend here to


 
dont let your studies suffer bro
there will be far more matches between us. but you wont get more chances for the lost time. give cricket a break


----------



## JonAsad

No more umer gul in this match please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some body put this message across afridi pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Secret Service

Raina go Out karo.....


----------



## Mujeeb47

Kuttay wali fielding ki hai Pakistan ne...


----------



## Luftwaffe

I think india will score 270


----------



## pak-marine

Prometheus said:


> Arre bhai......there are over 60 k in the stadium.........5k will not be noticed


 
60K !! flipin hel sure they wont be


----------



## Secret Service

whats happening......


----------



## Evil Flare

Umar Gul really fcukeddd us today ...


----------



## Pakka Papi

Mujeeb47 said:


> Kuttay wali fielding ki hai Pakistan ne...


 
oh please 
calmn down
nothing new
we suck on it since we started playing
look at the number of wides and no balls too


----------



## hembo

Ab Gul hi humara hope hain.. C'mon Gul Bhaisaab!!!!! Aur Pito!!


----------



## Devil Soul

gul is leaking runs..... dam it


----------



## Luftwaffe

Gul = 4 : ) )


----------



## Nirvana

*Go India Go , Chak De India *






Just Put the score Between 250 -270 , we got a chance to win.


----------



## madooxno9

WHATS THE SCORE GUYS???


----------



## Nirvana

*Go India Go , Chak De India *






Just Put the score Between 250 -270 , we got a chance to win.


----------



## JonAsad

Now decide we lost the match because of Gul or Akmal-


----------



## pakdefender

no more Umer Gul for the few overs left , some one convey this to Afridi


----------



## iPhone

whada f*** man, gul what happend. 270 is coming


----------



## Luftwaffe

Big shame in progress that's what is happening


----------



## Mujeeb47

Gul is fail


----------



## mehboobkz

Gulo gulzar


----------



## Luftwaffe

We were looking to restrict them to 240 but now its 270/280


----------



## madooxno9

WHAT IS THE SCORE GUYS??? PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Last Hope

hahahahahahhahahahahahaahah! BHAJANGOES !!!


----------



## Evil Flare

Harbhajan out ... we only spin bowlers to bowl .


----------



## iPhone

wow that seemed so easy, aamir khan is in shock


----------



## Luftwaffe

236-6

Yaar go to cricinfo.com for live score..


----------



## Last Hope

Score 236-7, 47th over.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Out... Duz duz... Firing in Multan


----------



## Al-zakir

Aur ek gaya............Mash'Allah.


----------



## Evil Flare

Fcukkk .... no spin overs remaining .. Fcukkkkk


----------



## Devil Soul

Out,..... bye bye bhajee


----------



## fawwaxs

OUT ) CUTE ) jeete ga bhai jeete ga ... Pakistan Jeete ga!


----------



## iPhone

oyi majay walay score is 236-7 46.4 overs


----------



## Luftwaffe

Still good score to pressurize Pakistan, Alas had we bowled out a few wickets in first 10 overs..


----------



## rockstarIN

Zaki....come on..!!!


----------



## JonAsad

Previously what is the lowest score of India batting first in this world cup? Any one-


----------



## U-571

gul ne garwaadia, wtf gul, tere waja se haar jae ge lagta ha


----------



## iPhone

saeed ajmal made up for that carnage in gul's over.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Manmohan singh will certainly be sad.


----------



## Pakka Papi

madooxno9 said:


> WHAT IS THE SCORE GUYS??? PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


 
238 for 7 Harbajan is out for 12
47 overs. 18balls to go

score will be past 250-260


----------



## fawwaxs

India 236/7....... (46.4 overs)


----------



## iPhone

common wahaab, one more wicket plz


----------



## Evil Flare

Raina ko out kar do bus ....... pls


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ U-5
GUL + Fielding


----------



## hembo

AFRIDIIIIIII... Gul ko bowling do yaar...


----------



## Ahmad

so they are still playing and look at this thread, it has reached to 56 pages.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Ha funny hembo yeah ab kya bacha hai Gul ney kar diya hai.


----------



## Secret Service

8 runs from over....


----------



## Evil Flare

next over razzaq ko dena ...


----------



## rockstarIN

come on India............


----------



## Ahmad

and what is the score.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Typical wasim akram like ball and reply is always 4.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------

Ahmed go to cricinfo.com for live scorecard.


----------



## iPhone

here we go, gul again lol


----------



## JonAsad

rockstar said:


> come on India............


 
you an dme have the same pledge- but intentions are different-

come on india- throw away your wickets--


----------



## Mujeeb47

India , near 250


----------



## hembo

Luftwaffe said:


> Ha funny hembo yeah ab kya bacha hai Gul ney kar diya hai.


 
Nehi yaar.. Thora Takka ka match hone ke liye atleast 270 chahiye.. Isiliye..

C'mon Afridiiiii.. Gul ko ek aur over do please..........


----------



## U-571

gul again wtf????????????????


----------



## Secret Service

gul again....


----------



## Luftwaffe

lol iphone repeat joke..


----------



## Evil Flare

Umar Gul again ?


----------



## EjazR

Zaheer hits a 4444444444444444444!!!!!!!!!

246/7 India tw more overs left

Inshalla we will hit 260

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Razzaq is prob the best option. Gul having a very bad day. ... India 242/7....2 overs to go.


----------



## Secret Service

alaa fielding...


----------



## hembo

Afridi ne meri sun li.. Gul again..


----------



## Ahmad

EjazR said:


> Zaheer hits a 4444444444444444444!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 246/7 India tw more overs left
> 
> Inshalla we will hit 260


 
i dont think 260 is a big target for a powrful tteam like pakistan.


----------



## pak-marine

shouldnt have called Gul again , he has costed high ............


----------



## iPhone

wat's wrong with this guy man, another full-toss


----------



## Luftwaffe

Thankyou Gul for giving away 60 Runs to the opposition.


----------



## iPhone

another full-toss


----------



## Evil Flare

yaar yeh full toss bowl phenk raha hai


----------



## iPhone

aik aur full-toss


----------



## Evil Flare

dobaara full toss ... 

yaaaaar


----------



## Ahmad

everybody is angry on this Gul guy.


----------



## hembo

250 up for India... Is is gonna be enough...


----------



## Secret Service

good fiedling again...by younis


----------



## JonAsad

Awww - Pakistan has to take 10 wickets in this match- We want all out India- 7 not enough


----------



## iPhone

gul desreves to be thrashed, give him a whuping, another full toss by him


----------



## Secret Service

phir full toss...wtf


----------



## Luftwaffe

Yaar enough score to restrict Pakistan, on a side note even 70 runs are enough for the whole Pakistani team.


----------



## JonAsad

Umer Gul ki ho gai batti gul-


----------



## Secret Service

4......sh!t


----------



## Evil Flare

Umar Gul Chootiya ...


----------



## iPhone

son of a b****


----------



## Ahmad

what is full toss.


----------



## hembo

256...

one morw over to go.. 270 anyone?


----------



## iPhone

khabees nay saray full toss phinkey hein


----------



## Nirvana

come on Raina , zak get 14 runs more , we want 270


----------



## Pakka Papi

well played India 250 + 8 balls to go 3 wickets in hand


----------



## U-571

gul nai kaam kerdiya aaj


----------



## EjazR

Ahmad said:


> i dont think 260 is a big target for a powrful tteam like pakistan.


 
The pitch is starting to turn and swing. I think 260+ should be a good score to defend. 300 would have been better, but 260+ is not bad


----------



## Luftwaffe

Gul 69 runs to the opposition I can imagine he alone has put Pak Team in a deep deep $hit!


----------



## JonAsad

Here is my concern- Pakistan over rate is very slow- and ICC will not waste any chance to penalise Pakistan- If it happens our batting overs might be reduced by 3-4 overs-


----------



## pak-marine

Gul has f************kd it up


----------



## Evil Flare

Z Khan outtttttttttttttttttt


----------



## iPhone

zaheer out, 5th wicket for my tiger wahaab


----------



## Secret Service

OUT........


----------



## Gold1010

good fielding.

is the turn off tv when things dont look good a indian spectator thing or just a few people lol?


----------



## pak-marine

Wahab Riaz got the fifth victim


----------



## Durrak

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Mujeeb47

India probably 265 , 275. Hmmm tough muqabala. De Ghuma ke


----------



## hembo

Five wicket for Riyaz.. Great bowling man... Akele hum ko duba diya Riyaz bhaijaan ne..


----------



## Luftwaffe

No good if zaheer is out Score is more then enough to challenge Pakistan, I'm wary of Pakistan's batting performance but lets hope for the best.


----------



## JonAsad

EjazR said:


> The pitch is starting to turn and swing. I think 260+ should be a good score to defend. 300 would have been better, but 260+ is not bad


 
Lol- the pitch never spins or swings- its always the BALL !!!! Do not confuse Ahmad- he is already enough -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Good that he is gone.


----------



## Nirvana

Wahab riaz Bowled Great today - speed and acurate , Great future


----------



## Luftwaffe

After 20 Overs i thought india would go for 350..


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Secret Service

Run OUT....


----------



## Last Hope

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## Evil Flare

Run out ... 1 ball remaining ... Raina on Strike


----------



## Ahmad

what is the score


----------



## pak-marine

nehra gone ... credit goes to wahabb


----------



## U-571

gul aur kamran ne tu aaj kaam kerdena tha if not for spinners and riaz


----------



## Secret Service

Viraat said:


> Wahab riaz Bowled Great today - speed and acurate , Great future


 
missing Muhammad Amir


----------



## pak-marine

alright 261 to win


----------



## RayBan

al iz wel


----------



## Evil Flare

261 to Win .... 

Yaar I think its very hard for Pakistan to chase this target because of extreme presure .


----------



## Luftwaffe

If Pakistan manages to win this match, I see Shoaib Akhtar back in the team for the finals.


----------



## EjazR

Well atleast 260 reached

Hopefully we can get some early wickets and restrict Pakistan. Good game overall


----------



## rockstarIN

so 260/9 in 50 overs


----------



## Last Hope

*PLEASE CALL HIM ABDUL WAHAB, NOT WAHAB. WAHAB IS ALLAH's NAME, CALLING HIM WAHAB IS SAME LIKE CALLING HIM ALLAH.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JonAsad

I have a feeling- Razzaq gona come before umar akmal-


----------



## U-571

gul gave 60 and still 2 overs left


----------



## hembo

Ye Dhoni ka ad sab dhekne se dimag ka dahi ban jata hain..

Khali ad hi kar sakta.. batting to bhool hi gaya isne...

Give him the boot.. Booooo Dhoni Booooo..


----------



## pak-marine

Luftwaffe said:


> If Pakistan manages to win this match, I see Shoaib Akhtar back in the team for the finals.


 
exactly replace Gul with akhter


----------



## T-Faz

The score could have been better if India wanted, could have been worse if Pakistan wanted.

Overall it's ok for a good game and it should put our batting to test.

Well done.


----------



## VelocuR

*My big applause to Wahab Riaz superb today!*


----------



## Awesome

Seems like 20 runs more than par against Pakistan. We need a good partnership


----------



## IFB

Aamir Zia said:


> 261 to Win ....
> 
> Yaar I think its very hard for Pakistan to chase this target because of extreme presure .


 
Don't worry nehra will help you guys  .


----------



## Gold1010

Self delete


----------



## Nirvana

261 To Win , Not a great score , was expecting 300+ , But not a bad score too - Defendable.

Our Bowlers Need to perform beyond expectation now.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Janab sahib Gul ney 69 run deye hain not 60.


----------



## Gold1010

Last Hope said:


> *PLEASE CALL HIM ABDUL WAHAB, NOT WAHAB. WAHAB IS ALLAH's NAME, CALLING HIM WAHAB IS SAME LIKE CALLING HIM ALLAH.*


 
thats ok dude im often called god myself


----------



## Al-zakir

Well within reach. Pakistan should win Insh'Allah.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Yeah i think india was later restricted after 38 Overs. It seemed they would score 350 but didn't too bad


----------



## U-571

it was expected riaz to bowl bad and gul superbly, but opp happened, he played prt like shoaib against NZ


----------



## Secret Service

ISLAMABAD


----------



## American Pakistani

261 is toooooo much, how the hell they let them go there????????


----------



## U-571

Aussie4ever said:


> thats ok dude im often called god myself


 
well everybody is god for indians nowadays, im god(nb) too


----------



## American Pakistani

Well Pakistanis need to play with their brain now, especially Afridi.


----------



## madooxno9

IT WILL BE NOW PERFECT GAME..... AS iNDIA COULD NOT SCORE MORE THEN 300 , SO 261 IS REACHABLE TOTAL ...AND I WISH TO SEE CLOSE MATCH


----------



## Pakka Papi

this score is way too good forpakistani batsmen specially when chasing haha
and that too against India in a world cup

Indian batsmen did their job very well


----------



## American Pakistani

PRAY PAKISTANIS PRAY, STILL WWE CAN WIN.


----------



## Mujeeb47

All depends upon Pakistani opening raising......
Extreme firing in Multan....
I think people here are confident about jeet....
But yar match is 50 50.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

please somebody bring gul and kamran to me so that i can beat them to hell....... they more like played for india


----------



## hembo

Ye ho gaya beechwala score.. Neither good enough for a outright win.. Not bad enough for a easy win for Pakistan..

Chase interesting honewala hain mere khayal se.. IMHO.. Pakistan should be able to chase it successfully.. Specially that Nehra is in place of Aswin.. That was another one of Dhoni's stupid decision..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Who call you that aussie? You look screwed up.


----------



## madooxno9

> this score is way too good forpakistani batsmen specially when chasing haha
> and that too against India in a world cup
> 
> Indian batsmen did their job very well




YOU POST LOOKS LIKE CURSE ON India batting.... 

we could have easily scored 300 + , even you take all wickets ...and leave yuvraj we were 300 , no doubt


----------



## VelocuR

*260 is normal score, guys!!!* Unfortunately It is not 300+


----------



## hembo

American Pakistani said:


> PRAY PAKISTANIS PRAY, STILL WWE CAN WIN.


 
Yaar I think you guys are gonna win easily.. Its 80-20 in Pakistan's favour.


----------



## Gold1010

Luftwaffe said:


> Who call you that aussie? You look screwed up.


 
take a joke babe


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

hembo said:


> Ye ho gaya beechwala score.. Neither good enough for a outright win.. Not bad enough for a easy win for Pakistan..
> 
> Chase interesting honewala hain mere khayal se.. IMHO.. Pakistan should be able to chase it successfully.. Specially that Nehra is in place of Aswin.. That was another one of Dhoni's stupid decision..



Yeah i don't think there going to be any problem for pakistani batsmans in chasing this score..! And yeah please keep in mind the quality of our bowlers...Nehra the great,, munaf the epic monster..


----------



## hembo

madooxno9 said:


> YOU POST LOOKS LIKE CURSE ON India batting....
> 
> we could have easily scored 300 + , even you take all wickets ...and leave yuvraj we were 300 , no doubt


 
LOL.. He's casting black spell by saying negative about Pakistan.. and guess what.. It's working.. We're gonna loose this match..


----------



## T-Faz

American Pakistani said:


> PRAY PAKISTANIS PRAY, STILL WWE CAN WIN.


 
Whats WWE got to do with this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

hembo said:


> Yaar I think you guys are gonna win easily.. Its 80-20 in Pakistan's favour.


 
50/50 ....


----------



## khanz

ugh wtf.....really disappointed in pakistani team let them get 260 had they not misfielded so many times it woulda been so much lower.......man i'm so tense and i don't even like cricket that much.


----------



## VelocuR

Same place same Stadium- Mohali


----------



## kavish

HUM HAI TO KYA GUM HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujeeb47

Dont appreciate kandulkar...
Appreciate gul, kamran and pakistan fielding...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

American Pakistani said:


> PRAY PAKISTANIS PRAY, STILL WWE CAN WIN.



*No need for pray! score is not that high! and neither our bowling attack is like pakistani bowling attack! You will win easily unless your batsman give there wickets themself easily by mistakes..!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

T-Faz said:


> Whats WWE got to do with this?



rofl please do not get started on that !


----------



## hembo

Aaj ka highlight.. 4-5 dropped catches of SRT.. 

I don't think I'll see Pakistan chase.. I'm gonna switch off the TV for at least 10 overs.


----------



## Durrak




----------



## khanz

hembo said:


> LOL.. He's casting black spell by saying negative about Pakistan.. and guess what.. It's working.. We're gonna loose this match..


 
nothing sure yet pakistan not good at chasing runs lol my father cursing pakistan team for dropping all those catches.


----------



## sab

Sachin will try forget today's performance. Never seen any spinner dominating him as Ajmal did today. I think Pakistan can chase it down unless some miraculous performance by our bowlers or if they dont collapse under pressure. But pakistani fielding was terrible. Expecting a thrilling finish. But for now advantage Pakistan....55-45

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

kavish said:


> HUM HAI TO KYA GUM HAI


 
yeah Behra the EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

All credit goes to Pakistani bowlers specially reaz . at the beginning it seems 300 + is minimum score ,but two wicket in two bowled changed all thing still if umar gul did not came in the last power play instead if other bowler came then i think the run could be less then 260 . but any way not big score if Pakistan can make good start .


----------



## Roybot

Well someone here on PDF was claiming that Akhtar would play for sure, what happened?


----------



## khanz

lol my grandmother living in india supporting sri lanka......


----------



## Pakka Papi

B_R_I_C said:


> Yeah i don't think there going to be any problem for pakistani batsmans in chasing this score..! And yeah please keep in mind the quality of our bowlers...Nehra the great,, munaf the epic monster..


 
Pakistani batsmen in chasing is a big big fail
they have never won against India in the world cup this score is way too good for them
they will perish at 220 or 230 max.

after dropping so many catches the game was already lost. just look how Afridi will play and get himself out after 6 or 9 runs


----------



## Mujeeb47

I was waiting for sachin 100th 100th...
But itnay chances milne k baad bhi...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

saeed ajmal was the best so far.....akhtar should have played in place of Gul...lol

260 is not a big score and can be chased down..but its India vs Pakistan...so nothing can be said for sure.

dissapointed with both sachin and yuvraj.


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## Shinigami

looks like india screwed up,,,, 

congrats pakistan


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Great Sachin was unable to Play Against Pakistani Bowlers , he was out twice before 30 and thrice after 30 but Pakistani Fielding ..

If Umar Gul bowled well , and None of Catches dropped , India final Score 175 / 10 .


----------



## monitor

Mujeeb47 said:


> Dont appreciate kandulkar...
> Appreciate gul, kamran and pakistan fielding...


 
Oh brother don't make fun of the world greatest bats man


----------



## yours truly




----------



## monitor

yes if those drop catch didn't happens then the scor would be much less then this


----------



## WAQAS119

After being dropped 5 times Sachin was feeling a bit embarrassed, infact his partner at other end was feeling that too! I guess this is where India got screwed! Confidence dropped to lowest...!


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Pakistan will win and India will lose. I just want to see pretty Indian chicks faces like this


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Mujeeb47 said:


> I was waiting for sachin 100th 100th...
> But itnay chances milne k baad bhi...


 
Sachin Afridi aur Ajmal ko bilkal nai khail saka , aisa lag raha tha he played 10 ODIs.


----------



## hembo

sab said:


> Sachin will try forget today's performance. Never seen any spinner dominating him as Ajmal did today. I think Pakistan can chase it down unless some miraculous performance by our bowlers or if they dont collapse under pressure. But pakistani fielding was terrible. Expecting a thrilling finish. But for now advantage Pakistan....55-45


 
Very true.. In last 20+ years, I have never seen SRT getting bogged down by a spinner..

Exceptional bowling by Aajmal and Riyaz (I'm not calling him by his first name due to some extreme religious guy shouting all the way)!!

I thoroughly enjoyed Riyaz n aajmal's bowling. If it were not against India. I would have shouted a little.. too bad it had to happen against India.. 

Still It's not all over yet.. Go India go.. Zaheer aaj tera test hain yaara...


----------



## hembo

sab said:


> Sachin will try forget today's performance. Never seen any spinner dominating him as Ajmal did today. I think Pakistan can chase it down unless some miraculous performance by our bowlers or if they dont collapse under pressure. But pakistani fielding was terrible. Expecting a thrilling finish. But for now advantage Pakistan....55-45


 
Very true.. In last 20+ years, I have never seen SRT getting bogged down by a spinner..

Exceptional bowling by Aajmal and Riyaz (I'm not calling him by his first name due to some extreme religious guy shouting all the way)!!

I thoroughly enjoyed Riyaz n aajmal's bowling. If it were not against India. I would have shouted a little.. too bad it had to happen against India.. 

Still It's not all over yet.. Go India go.. Zaheer aaj tera test hain yaara...


----------



## Devil Soul

we r in for one hell of an exciting game... india thinks they can defend 260, PAK thinks they can get 260....


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ roy
kya Wahab riaz acha nai khaila?


----------



## BigTree.CN

What is the score now?


----------



## monitor

&#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2527;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2459;&#2507;&#2524;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;
&#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;???
&#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2497;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;
&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;!!!


----------



## IFB

kavish said:


> *HUM HAI TO KYA GUM HAI*



Translation please......


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan can win Inshallah. Just pray alot.

Pakistani batsmans need to stand up & play using their brains.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakka Papi said:


> Pakistani batsmen in chasing is a big big fail
> they have never won against India in the world cup this score is way too good for them
> they will perish at 220 or 230 max.
> 
> after dropping so many catches the game was already lost. just look how Afridi will play and get himself out after 6 or 9 runs



No dude you are wrong! 260 is not high score on wicket like this and yeah do keep in mind the super duper bowling attack of indian team..!


----------



## Durrak

BigTree.CN said:


> What is the score now?


----------



## hembo

yours truly said:


>


 
Is it the same person I'm thinking it is??? lol..


----------



## Shinigami

BigTree.CN said:


> What is the score now?


 
a chinese asking for cricket score??

i have seen everything now...


----------



## sab

roy_gourav said:


> Well someone here on PDF was claiming that Akhtar would play for sure, what happened?


 
Only if he had played instead of Riaz............


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## American Pakistani

4444444444444444444


----------



## Mirza Jatt

sachin not playing good gives a better reason for some pakistani and bananadeshi members to be happy than Pakistan performing good..lol.


----------



## Secret Service

Akmal...4....


----------



## monitor

God himself come ahead to give him his century yet he failed to get that


----------



## BigTree.CN

Ak-47A said:


>


 
What is that supposed to mean? Game is over?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

BigTree.CN said:


> What is the score now?



welcome dude..! India made 260 runs! And pakistan needs to make 261 runs in 50 overs! And i dont think it is going to be that hard for them.! Chances of pakistani team are more then Indian team.


----------



## sab

We can only wish Pakistani batsmans will replicate their fielders not their bowlers...


----------



## yours truly

insha'Allah Pakistan will win


greetings from Libya the land of west screwer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistani batting can collapse any time.


----------



## BigTree.CN

Shinigami said:


> a chinese asking for cricket score??
> 
> i have seen everything now...


 
Well, someone mentioned this important game to me a couple of days ago, and I promised I will cheer for the winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

monitor said:


> God himself come ahead to give him his century yet he failed to get that


 
You should stop trolling, cause Sachin has more runs under his belt than you whole Bangladesh team combined. So just settle down and let the two giants battle it out, no need for loudmouth good for nothing minnows here


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## yours truly

Indian Jatt said:


> sachin not playing good gives a better reason for some pakistani and bananadeshi members to be happy than Pakistan performing good..lol.


 
i think slumdog indians altered your genetics after the operation Shudi Karan 1984(Rape sikh girls/women) a.k.a sikh holocaust,thats why you are making such statements


----------



## American Pakistani

44444444444444


----------



## JonAsad

Pakistan is going to win the world cup- No one can stop us- NO ONEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pak-marine

44444444 by akmal


----------



## sab

monitor said:


> God himself come ahead to give him his century yet he failed to get that


 
Worst batting I have ever seen from Sachin..... Once the spinners on, he was not Sachin anymore....


----------



## Durrak

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan is going to win the world cup- No one can stop us- NO ONEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*InshaAllah*........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Shinigami said:


> a chinese asking for cricket score??
> 
> i have seen everything now...


 
Dude he is Chiness! I told him about the match and thats why he is here...


----------



## Ammyy

...............................


----------



## American Pakistani

Good going Pakistan. we should go 8 runs per over.


----------



## T-Faz

Unfortunately Akmal looks badly constipated.

Looks like he ate some fishy Pao Bhaji.


----------



## Ahmad

yours truly said:


> i think slumdog indians altered your genetics after the operation Shudi Karan 1984(Rape sikh girls/women) a.k.a sikh holocaust,thats why you are making such statements


 
all indian and paksitani members are behaving well and enjoying cricket without hard feeling towards each other, and i have seen you manya times today behaving like a rude low life person. let people watch their game.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigTree.CN

B_R_I_C said:


> welcome dude..! India made 260 runs! And pakistan needs to make 261 runs in 50 overs! And i dont think it is going to be that hard for them.! Chances of pakistani team are more then Indian team.


 
Thanks for the information. It seems both teams are contributing to this wonderful game.


----------



## Mujeeb47

India has two unpredictable bowlers...
Khan & singh


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan is going to win the world cup- No one can stop us- NO ONEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
itney barewy bol na bolain, Allah ko maghroori pasand nahi.. InshaAllah we will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

so what is the score now.


----------



## Evil Flare

Some bad news: From the Dawn newspaper: "Famous Pakistani comedian Liaquat Soldier passed away after a heart attack in Karachi on Wednesday. He was participating in a live television show in a special transmission for the World Cup semifinal between India and Pakistan when he suffered a heart attack and passed away while being transported to a hospital."


----------



## Durrak

Ahmad said:


> so what is the score now.


 
Pakistan 11/0 (1.4 ov)


----------



## pak-marine

good keep the singles on


----------



## JonAsad

MaheenRizvi said:


> itney barewy bol na bolain, Allah ko maghroori pasand nahi.. InshaAllah we will win.


 
Lol- i meant By the Grace of God- we gona win the world cup- Insha Allah and Alhamdolillah- Now no one can stop us- No One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

BigTree.CN said:


> Thanks for the information. It seems both teams are contributing to this wonderful game.



Yeah lets see what happen......


----------



## yours truly

Ahmad said:


> all indian and paksitani members are behaving well and enjoying cricket without hard feeling towards each other, and i have seen you manya times today behaving like a rude low life person. let people watch their game.


 
i dont understand what you are trying to say...i know you work in the indian consulate in kandahar


----------



## madooxno9

> all indian and paksitani members are behaving well and enjoying cricket without hard feeling towards each other, and i have seen you manya times today behaving like a rude low life person. let people watch their game.



HE is troll...and was just banned and again he came up with new id ...


----------



## Luftwaffe

Bad running between the wickets where he should have taken 2 he took 1 akmal epic!


----------



## Evil Flare

ISLAMABAD: Famous Pakistani comedian Liaquat Soldier passed away after a heart attack in Karachi on Wednesday.

He was participating in a live television show in a special transmission for the World Cup semifinal between India and Pakistan when he suffered a heart attack and passed away while being transported to a hospital.

According to a private television channel, Liaquat Soldier started his acting career in 1973 and performed with all major actors in more than 250 television plays.

Several television celebrities, including Moin Akhtar, Shahzad Raza, Rauf Lala, Ismail Tara and Zeba Shahnaz, expressed grief over his death and said Liaquat was one of the great stage comedians of the country.


----------



## JonAsad

Aamir Zia said:


> Some bad news: From the Dawn newspaper: "Famous Pakistani comedian Liaquat Soldier passed away after a heart attack in Karachi on Wednesday. He was participating in a live television show in a special transmission for the World Cup semifinal between India and Pakistan when he suffered a heart attack and passed away while being transported to a hospital."


 
Inna Lillahi Wa Inna Ilehi Rajion- May Allah forgive his sins and grant him Jannah- Ameen.


----------



## Durrak

3 runs ......................


----------



## Secret Service

Mujeeb47 said:


> Pakistani batting can collapse any time.


 
na kar.......


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan needs good opening stand.


----------



## JonAsad

Aamir Zia said:


> ISLAMABAD: Famous Pakistani comedian Liaquat Soldier passed away after a heart attack in Karachi on Wednesday.
> 
> He was participating in a live television show in a special transmission for the World Cup semifinal between India and Pakistan when he suffered a heart attack and passed away while being transported to a hospital.
> 
> According to a private television channel, Liaquat Soldier started his acting career in 1973 and performed with all major actors in more than 250 television plays.
> 
> Several television celebrities, including Moin Akhtar, Shahzad Raza, Rauf Lala, Ismail Tara and Zeba Shahnaz, expressed grief over his death and said Liaquat was one of the great stage comedians of the country.


 
Man this is not the thread for it- Let us focus on the match- cm on yaar-


----------



## monitor

nice going by Pakistan


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Although I want Pakistan to win, but when Tendulkar was out I felt a little sad, I have always admired him as a great sportsman.  But I do love my team and all my cricketer brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

yours truly said:


> *11 Pakistani Shaheens will burst the dream of 1 billion slumdog indians *


 
get the hell out of here you troll ....


----------



## Ahmad

yours truly said:


> i dont understand what you are trying to say...i know you work in the indian consulate in kandahar


 
what i said was clear enough, everybody understood me except you. and no, i dont work in indian consulate, even if work, it would be non of your bussiness. Now lets go back to watch the match.


----------



## Luftwaffe

And moderators will burst you soon idiot


----------



## Durrak

444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## yours truly

secretservice said:


> na kar.......


 
he is altaf hussains clone...ignore him


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yours truly said:


> *11 Pakistani Shaheens will burst the dream of 1 billion slumdog indians *


 
*MODS: Please take care of this low life Troll!!
*


----------



## American Pakistani

4444444444444444444444444


----------



## Awesome

Sannaataaaaa


----------



## JonAsad

Zaheer will be given the same treatment gul has gone through- You pick our premier fast bowler we will pick yours-


----------



## madooxno9

> MODS: Please take care of this low life Trol!!



do not worry , he is originally showing what he is ... actually and his typical race.... i guess mod will ban him again..and his IP address


----------



## Last Hope

Aamir Zia said:


> ISLAMABAD: Famous Pakistani comedian Liaquat Soldier passed away after a heart attack in Karachi on Wednesday.
> 
> He was participating in a live television show in a special transmission for the World Cup semifinal between India and Pakistan when he suffered a heart attack and passed away while being transported to a hospital.
> 
> According to a private television channel, Liaquat Soldier started his acting career in 1973 and performed with all major actors in more than 250 television plays.
> 
> Several television celebrities, including Moin Akhtar, Shahzad Raza, Rauf Lala, Ismail Tara and Zeba Shahnaz, expressed grief over his death and said Liaquat was one of the great stage comedians of the country.


 *
Innalai wa inna ilahi rajioon *

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## JonAsad

Huh-- any one interested in cricket talk!!!? Hello!!!


----------



## Luftwaffe

Need a big big partnership.


----------



## Secret Service

4444444444444444444


----------



## American Pakistani

444444444444444444


----------



## Durrak

Aamir Zia said:


> ISLAMABAD: Famous Pakistani comedian Liaquat Soldier passed away after a heart attack in Karachi on Wednesday.
> 
> He was participating in a live television show in a special transmission for the World Cup semifinal between India and Pakistan when he suffered a heart attack and passed away while being transported to a hospital.
> 
> According to a private television channel, Liaquat Soldier started his acting career in 1973 and performed with all major actors in more than 250 television plays.
> 
> Several television celebrities, including Moin Akhtar, Shahzad Raza, Rauf Lala, Ismail Tara and Zeba Shahnaz, expressed grief over his death and said Liaquat was one of the great stage comedians of the country.


 
*Innalai wa inna ilahi rajioon*


----------



## Awesome

Shocking thing about liaqat soldier. Issliay kehta hoon chill out its just a game and winning and losing is part ofthe game


----------



## Mech

Pakistan wins..Indians lose.

Big woof......so what?! we have more....um...popcorn?


----------



## Al-zakir

monitor said:


> &#2470;&#2480;&#2509;&#2486;&#2453; &#2470;&#2503;&#2454;&#2468;&#2503; &#2453;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2488;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2453;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404;
> *&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2474;&#2503;&#2463;&#2494;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2474;&#2494;&#2453; &#2459;&#2507;&#2465;&#2492;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;*
> &#2488;&#2509;&#2453;&#2507;&#2480; &#2453;&#2468; &#2489;&#2476;&#2503; &#2476;&#2482;???
> &#2460;&#2495;&#2468;&#2497;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2497;&#2453;, &#2468;&#2494;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2482;&#2494;&#2477;
> *&#2438;&#2478;&#2480;&#2494; &#2468;&#2507; &#2474;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;!!*!



Where you get this gem bro


----------



## Durrak

Asim Aquil said:


> Shocking thing about liaqat soldier. Issliay kehta hoon chill out its just a game and winning and losing is part ofthe game


 
Yahan se bhi aik do tou zaror jane wale hen P


----------



## Gold1010

ahmad do you like cricket?


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ maheen
indeed , sachin is the hero of cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Maarne wali ball thi


----------



## Last Hope

@Yours Truly. Well, please I can understand, but to be honest, you are one LIbyan here. You are representing all LIbyan on the International forum. So please sont steal the respect I have for Libyan.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Well of course everyone would be on this thread


----------



## Mech

Last Hope said:


> @Yours Truly. Well, please I can understand, but to be honest, you are one LIbyan here. You are representing all LIbyan on the International forum. So please sont steal the respect I have for Libyan.


 
If hes a Libyan then I'm Qaddafi....-.-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Stay on wicket led toward wining.....>>>>


----------



## Devil Soul

so far so good from PAK.. the pitch is flat ... no movement at all..... so the openers dont have to try anything unusual


----------



## Ahmad

Aussie4ever said:


> ahmad do you like cricket?


 
not at all, it will be the last thing to watch, but i am here today because nobody is posting in the other sections. lol


----------



## Mujeeb47

Will sachin retire after world cup ?


----------



## Secret Service

ball is turning ......


----------



## Gold1010

Ahmad said:


> not at all, it will be the last thing to watch, but i am here today because nobody is posting in the other sections. lol


 
hahahahaha


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

I guess I have to eat my words about Wahab Riaz after his bowling performance. Team selection with Ajmal and Riaz in place of Akhtar and Khan was perfect. 

Biggest down sides were the dropped catches off of Tendulkar so far. A batting collapse would probably overshadow them ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

A akmal tried unusual doh!


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Agnostic Muslim - nice oxymoron-


----------



## American Pakistani

what is this stupid doing, dropped catches & now giving easy catches, can't he hit fours?


----------



## Mech




----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan 28/0 (4.3 ov). If this continue then India will choke to death.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

MaheenRizvi said:


> Agnostic Muslim - nice oxymoron-


 
I don't think so - read my intro thread if you need more insight.


----------



## Luftwaffe

I think most of the shots indian players played were unstoppable, But drop catches and Gul are the cons of this particular game.


----------



## Mujeeb47

I love Libya and Qazzafi.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

ouutttt....


----------



## Ahmad

^^ anybody out?


----------



## Luftwaffe

Its a long way down Al-Zakir pray, i heard indian pundits stole eggs and lemons from market for magic on Pakistani Team lol.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

IND_PAK said:


> ouutttt....



kyu majak kr raha hai yaar?


----------



## Mujeeb47

Yar jana ji kaha hai...


----------



## JonAsad

IND_PAK said:


> ouutttt....


 
Really?- Wake up stop wet dreaming- -


----------



## Awesome

IND_PAK said:


> ouutttt....


 
Khyali out?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Sehwag buddha chaalan maar raya weh


----------



## Last Hope

NOT OUT !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Ahmad said:


> ^^ anybody out?


 
nope..........


----------



## yours truly

is it ashish nehra or ashish nehru?


----------



## Durrak

Mujeeb47 said:


> Yar jana ji kaha hai...


 
Missing her too...........


----------



## PoKeMon

Ahmad said:


> ^^ anybody out?


 


B_R_I_C said:


> kyu majak kr raha hai yaar?


 
hone wala hai.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I don't think so - read my intro thread if you need more insight.


 
How do I read it and where do I read it? I am relatively new here


----------



## Last Hope

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Sehwag buddha chaalan maar raya weh


 
Assalam u alaikum, welcome to the thread. Sarey bachooo !! Nahi tou ban ho jao gay


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Asim Aquil said:


> Khyali out?


 
I say we start banning false shouts for one day ..

Pakistan India semi - final yaar, heart attacks galore, we shouldn't have to deal with false announcements


----------



## Awesome

I hope yeh log pressure na lein by these 2 overs


----------



## Luftwaffe

Pakistan slowed down again. A long partnership will release much pressure.


----------



## Last Hope

Mujeeb47 said:


> Yar jana ji kaha hai...


 
Maybe eating pop corn and seeing match on her 60" LED TV


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ IND_PAK
So rahay ho sarkar


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

When India was playing we lost our first wicket in 5th over..! lol


----------



## Last Hope

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I say we start banning false shouts for one day ..
> 
> Pakistan India semi - final yaar, heart attacks galore, we shouldn't have to deal with false announcements


 
I hope not, Mach kay baad 80% members tou ban


----------



## PoKeMon

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I say we start banning false shouts for one day ..
> 
> Pakistan India semi - final yaar, heart attacks galore, we shouldn't have to deal with false announcements


 
Nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Last Hope said:


> Assalam u alaikum, welcome to the thread. Sarey bachooo !! Nahi tou ban ho jao gay


 
Wa-alaikum-assalam.

Mera TV or wrist watch Dubai say lay kay aye kay nahin?


----------



## JonAsad

Sudden;y which pressure is these two batsmen facing- they started gloriouslya and now the required rate is high than the current one- wth


----------



## Mujeeb47

Atleast , one opener should do fifty.


----------



## Last Hope

MP is a nice bowler, sweet lines.


----------



## iPhone

my heart is racing, man. it's not good

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

44444444444444444444


----------



## Durrak

4444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## JonAsad

Indian run rate never dropped below 5 in the whole innings- and ours is just 4.98 now- Damn


----------



## Durrak

444444444444444444444444


----------



## American Pakistani

444444 moreeeeeeeee


----------



## Devil Soul

444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## yours truly

Home crowd/ground pressure on india according to the machine in my tent.........


----------



## iPhone

ho chukaaaa


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Glorious Resolve said:


> Indian run rate never dropped below 5 in the whole innings- and ours is just 4.98 now- Damn


 
It did drop below 5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

MaheenRizvi said:


> How do I read it and where do I read it? I am relatively new here


 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/member...chalom-namaste-whatever-floats-your-boat.html


----------



## JonAsad

MaheenRizvi said:


> It did drop below 5


 
Nope :No:
Ok Maybee- But the thing i am trying to say is- First ten overs we should go above 6 always-


----------



## American Pakistani

what is haffeez doing did he hit a single 4?


----------



## iPhone

Glorious Resolve said:


> Indian run rate never dropped below 5 in the whole innings- and ours is just 4.98 now- Damn


 
you know what, slow and steady wins the race. we can't compare our batting to indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

they should nt hit boundries

play slow and this partner should last till 100-120 runs


----------



## yours truly

4444444444444444


----------



## Mujeeb47

De Ghuma ke


----------



## Devil Soul

444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## PoKeMon

Glorious Resolve said:


> Sudden;y which pressure is these two batsmen facing- they started gloriouslya and now the required rate is high than the current one- wth


 
Bookies pressure.


----------



## American Pakistani

4444444444444444


----------



## AHMED85

pdf have much of burden on this page......


----------



## Luftwaffe

Damn i thought its a catch, but races for 4


----------



## Evil Flare

7.3
Nehra to Mohammad Hafeez, FOUR


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Last Hope said:


> MP is a nice bowler, sweet lines.


 
Careful now...

that almost sounds like a post in the Gay singles personals section ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Wa-alaikum-assalam.
> 
> Mera TV or wrist watch Dubai say lay kay aye kay nahin?


 
Aapkay liye sub sey Mahengi ROLEX li thi aur 60" LED TV. Asim ko dey diya tha janey sey pehlay, I thought, aap dono ka contact ho ga. Unnsey poochain!


----------



## Al-zakir

Am I dreaming this or what.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Glorious Resolve said:


> Nope :No:
> Ok Maybee- But the thing i am trying to say is- First ten overs we should go above 6 always-


 
It did go below 5 sweety but I agree we should have at least 6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

1996 WC - similarly good start by Sohail and Anwar, but disaster after that.

Lets hope it does not get repeated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Careful now...
> 
> that almost sounds like a post in the Gay singles personals section ....


 
Hehehehe. I was talking about his bowling lines..


----------



## American Pakistani

farhan_9909 said:


> they should nt hit boundries
> 
> play slow and this partner should last till 100-120 runs


 
i think they shoud reach 100-120 within 12 or 13 overs.


----------



## Luftwaffe

sweet lines? LOL


----------



## Mujeeb47

Well done pakis !


----------



## kavish

nehra on song...


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Last Hope said:


> Aapkay liye sub sey Mahengi ROLEX li thi aur 60" LED TV. Asim ko dey diya tha janey sey pehlay, I thought, aap dono ka contact ho ga. Unnsey poochain!


 
Oay Asim!!

Meri Rolex aur TV kha li!!!!

Mai Rehman Malik kau bhej raha hoon Dubai 'consultations' kay liye ...


----------



## AHMED85

Now need some strike by protecting wicket.......


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan will win..shart laga lo


----------



## yours truly

*Na ker mughay mohtag kisi ka zamanay mai,
kemi konsi hai ya Rabb teray khazanay mai*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

218 to win in 251 balls.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan will win..shart laga lo


 
I know..............


----------



## MaheenRizvi

InshaAllah, my sister has gone to perform Umrah, I called her and she was said she prayed for Pakistan in Masjid-e-nabwi


----------



## Last Hope

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Oay Asim!!
> 
> Meri Rolex aur TV kha li!!!!
> 
> Mai Rehman Malik kau bhej raha hoon Dubai 'consultations' kay liye ...


 *
ASIM !! REPLY US NOW!*


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Al-zakir said:


> Am I dreaming this or what.


 
NO, you are not dreaming.

Asim really did run away with my Rolex and LCD TV


----------



## yours truly

B_R_I_C said:


> I know..............


----------



## MaheenRizvi

yours truly said:


> *Na ker mughay mohtag kisi ka zamanay mai,
> kemi konsi hai ya Rabb teray khazanay mai*


 
beautiful


----------



## Awesome

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I say we start banning false shouts for one day ..
> 
> Pakistan India semi - final yaar, heart attacks galore, we shouldn't have to deal with false announcements



i do that too hoping my kaali zuban would do the trick


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Agnostic muslim
1996 , semi final , indian crowd entered the ground.
Hope it will not happen again.


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan is wasting bowls.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outttttttttttttttttt


----------



## PoKeMon

OOUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## yours truly

MaheenRizvi said:


> InshaAllah, my sister has gone to perform Umrah, I called her and she was said she prayed for Pakistan in Masjid-e-nabwi


 
insha'Allah


----------



## farhan_9909

B_R_I_C said:


> I know..............


 
very good then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

BTW, on a slightly different note, if India do win this match and get to the Final, they will lose to SL. I say that because SL have a bowling attack almost as good as Pakistan's, and a much stronger batting lineup. If Pakistan lose today it will be because of their batting, but I doubt SL will collapse in the same manner.


----------



## Evil Flare

Out hogaya ...


----------



## Awesome

Nooooooooooo


----------



## iPhone

oyi out ho gaya


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Typical Akmal dismissal.


----------



## PoKeMon

hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## farhan_9909

out 

why the hell they hit like this


----------



## Xeric

It's guud that the openers are not taking pressure. i dont you but to me it looks as if this is the first time we are playing it cool, no? Ok, quarter final with the W.Indies was another example.

Oh..lo jee lag gaye...mai keh raha tha k ground shots khailo..ye samjtay hain k power play in aba ji ka akhara hai...!!!


----------



## madooxno9

KHATMAL GONE... I MEAN AKMAL


----------



## American Pakistani

goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AHMED85

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Oay Asim!!
> 
> Meri Rolex aur TV kha li!!!!
> 
> Mai Rehman Malik kau bhej raha hoon Dubai 'consultations' kay liye ...



No extra ordinary act accept able coz Rehman Malik have eye on pdf activity. may some gambling playing here......


----------



## Devil Soul

ohhhh No...................


----------



## EjazR

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Much needed wicket of formidable Akmal. Thank you ZK and Yuvi!!!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Out.........


----------



## Ahmad

i wish this game is over ASAP so PDF go back to normal, i am bored of hearing about cricket the whole day. lol


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

IND_PAK said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaa



Bro they have good batting line up! And they need just one good partnership! Not a big score on Board!!!!


----------



## Luftwaffe

That's what happens when they run out of patience.

From Pakistan's point of view even a single wicket is precious.


----------



## Ahmad

EjazR said:


> OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> Much needed wicket of formidable Akmal. Thank you ZK and Yuvi!!!


 
what is the score now.


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## yours truly

44444444444444


----------



## Durrak

4444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Xeric

Bach gaya hai ludhar..!!


----------



## EjazR

Pakistan is 52/1

Required run rate is 5.22 Pakistan is 5.20

Very close game


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## yours truly

Ahmad said:


> what is the score now.


 
2-1 saqlain mushtaq just scored a goal


----------



## MaheenRizvi

inko kaho ke chaukey maaro pls chikkey na maarna..


----------



## iPhone

power play is being taken, wtf?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Bhajji and Zaheer Khan key here ..


----------



## Luftwaffe

Is Asad a good player?


----------



## AHMED85

iPhone said:


> you know what, slow and steady wins the race. we can't compare our batting to indians.


 
why not we compare our batting line with India. required rate and current rate is same so we have more chances to win this match.. hope for the best ............


----------



## Patriot

You never know Pakistani Team - We should not believe we're gonna win unless its too close.Pakistani team can up a perfectly winnable match.


----------



## Evil Flare

i praise Pakistani team to play in a condition like this .... Hostile crowd , so much pressure .. i will not be angry if Pakistan loose today .


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

work em away for singles boys, work em away for singles ...
Waisay, watching this streaming live on the other tab, and so long as there is silence (crowd) I know Pakistan is doing well ... 

Silence is Golden - please keep it that way


----------



## yours truly

what if harbajan smuggles a grenade in his jurri in the stadium like did they gave him a metal detector check?


----------



## farhan_9909

humne india ko itne ziada chances diye aur ye ek bhi nhii de rhe

this is nt fair yaar


----------



## Mujeeb47

...Four.......


----------



## Luftwaffe

harbhajan looks dangerous.


----------



## EjazR

Munaf Patel is bowling really tight too. Although Ashwin would have been good for India given the way the spinners are exploiting the pitch


----------



## Durrak

*Pakistan RR 4.90
Bowling PP 2/0 (1.0) RR 2.00
Last 5 ovs 25/1 RR 5.00
Required RR 5.30
India RR 5.20*


----------



## yours truly

4444444444444


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Amir
agar pakistan jeet gya , thats good. Agar har gya , not so bad on indian ground.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Not satisfied unless Pakistan scores 200 in 39/40th over


----------



## Last Hope

Two misfield in one ball !!


----------



## Mujeeb47

Great pakis !


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pakistan yet to find openers that know how to stay on the wicket and play the cricket


----------



## Mujeeb47

Where are indians?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Maiden Over.....


----------



## EjazR

Maiden over by Munaf!!!!!


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Mujeeb47 said:


> Where are indians?


 
Here.............


----------



## Durrak

44444444444444444444444444444


----------



## farhan_9909

4444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------




Mujeeb47 said:


> Where are indians?


 
half dead


----------



## American Pakistani

4444444444444444


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ Irfan
@ll iz well


----------



## Last Hope

Woah. Four


----------



## American Pakistani

Mujeeb47 said:


> Where are indians?


 
well Pakistan is not playing very good rite now, Indians were around 90 in 14 overs.


----------



## madooxno9

KYA YAAR ... WICKET NAHI GIIR RAHE ....


----------



## iPhone

kya yaar chokay nehi lag rahay


----------



## Last Hope

madooxno9 said:


> KYA YAAR ... WICKET NAHI GIIR RAHE ....


 
Acha bat hai naa!! Alhamdullah.
Aur, Mashallah, kissi ki nazr na lagey


----------



## iPhone

ohman what a ugly shot


----------



## RPK

OUT..............


----------



## iPhone

that's it, this match is out of our hands.


----------



## madooxno9

70-2

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## American Pakistani

F him Outttttttttttt sh yt


----------



## Mujeeb47

Outttttttttttt.....lol


----------



## EjazR

Munaf b Dhoni c

Hafeez OUTTT!!!!!


Munaf deserved this wicket, excellent bowling

Pakistan 70/2 15.3 overs


----------



## farhan_9909

what the fuckkkk

match is now vry hard


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outtttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Patriot

Like i said Pakistani Team can f@uck a perfect match.I think they might collapse today.


----------



## yours truly

B_R_I_C said:


> outtttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## madooxno9

> Acha bat hai naa!! Alhamdullah.
> Aur, Mashallah, kissi ki nazr na lagey



MERI NAZAR LAG GAI , SORRY YAAR


----------



## iPhone

you know what, I'm gonna go nap. I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Awesome

Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism

sab milke shuru hojao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Strong man coming in Yunis...!*


----------



## EjazR

Danger man Yonis Khan on the crease

Inshalla Munaf will get him out as well hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yours truly said:


>




????????????????????????????


----------



## clmeta

i hate to say this... but looks like pakistan will make it.
261 is a small target here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Asim Aquil said:


> Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism
> 
> sab milke shuru hojao.



I dont believe in reading exact 125000 times. !!


----------



## madooxno9

APNA CLONE .... DHIKA RAHA HAI KYA BHAI ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

As i said earlier our bowling attack is not that good but we can get wicket only by pakistani batsmans mistakes...


----------



## Burger Boy

lol Sachin


----------



## yours truly

44444444444444


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

clmeta said:


> i hate to say this... but looks like pakistan will make it.
> 261 is a small target here.


 
Agree..............


----------



## Mujeeb47

Firing in Multan....


----------



## fawwaxs

I'm actually glad Mohali falls silent for Pakistan. Because that means the players can focus and play the game without distractions.


----------



## Pakka Papi

clmeta said:


> i hate to say this... but looks like pakistan will make it.
> 261 is a small target here.


 
dont be so modest
Indian team played very well
and then you got Pakistan batsmen chasing not one of the best records in chasing in cricket

but I am already celebrating

the world cup stays in Sub Continent


----------



## Luftwaffe

Hate it when they're going on back foot.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Danger man yunis..!!!!


----------



## yours truly

d1rty Minded said:


> lol Sachin


 
Pakistanis always dominate..there is something about indians...they always appear poor and apologetic


----------



## Al-zakir

No Pakistani supporters in stadium. Did India not allow Pakistanis go there and show support for the team?


----------



## Awesome

Last Hope said:


> I dont believe in reading exact 125000 times. !!


 
Sab milke kareinge na, ek banday ko karne ki zarroorat nahi.


----------



## clmeta

Realistically speaking.....It is hard for India to win. 
But it is upto Pakistan to do silly things and loose wickets.
Not sure they'll do that.


----------



## Last Hope

Asim Aquil said:


> Sab milke kareinge na, ek banday ko karne ki zarroorat nahi.


 
Well, I dont know whatever, But i am praying other verses! Ayat-ul-Kursi.


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistan must play 50 overs. No need to rush at these state. Indians are getting nervous.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Asad & Younar are experienced guys....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Both wickets gone by sheer batsmen stupidity.


----------



## Secret Service

Mujeeb47 said:


> Firing in Multan....


 
where ...??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yours truly said:


> Pakistanis always dominate..there is something about indians...they always appear poor and apologetic



*You have made 4 multiple Id's since morning and banned 3 times for trolling by T-Faz!!! Don't you have something better to do in life ?? *


----------



## Awesome

Need a 100 run partnership


----------



## Last Hope

Asim Aquil said:


> Need a 100 run partnership


 
Not really. Just pray that this is the last partnership till victory


----------



## Luftwaffe

Indeed 100 run partnership can lead Pakistan to a win only if there is a 100 run partnership.


----------



## Rao Sahab

inshallah pakistan will be win


----------



## Awesome

Mehnat maarni paregi india is not making it easy


----------



## madooxno9

YAAR---- PHIR SE WICKET NAHI GIR RAHA YAAR.....


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ secret service
Eid Gah


----------



## Awesome

Last Hope said:


> Not really. Just pray that this is the last partnership till victory


 
100 se zyada hojaye toh mujhe aiteraz nahi hai


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

madooxno9 said:


> YAAR---- PHIR SE WICKET NAHI GIR RAHA YAAR.....


 
We Need there Batsman to do some silly mistake!! Only then it is possible for us to get wicket. Forget the previous wicket? It was also mistake of batsman!


----------



## Secret Service

not a easy task...


----------



## FreekiN

Anyone else worried about the run rate?


----------



## Rao Sahab

asad shafiq is a talented batsman hope he could dominate good in pakistan inning


----------



## Last Hope

177 from 31 over..............................


----------



## madooxno9

YAAR MEA THO PAKISTAN KE BATSMEN SE UUMID LAGA KE HU KI KOI GALAT SHOT KHELE AUR WICKET DE ....BECAARE Indians stadium mea dhuki hai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

177 run required from 186 balls, close real close.


----------



## EjazR

We need to get other spinners in instead of calling Harbo

Give Tendulkar or Yuvraj a go


----------



## Last Hope

FreekiN said:


> Anyone else worried about the run rate?


 
Count me in....


----------



## yours truly




----------



## American Pakistani

runrate very very slow.

should make 6 runs in every over.


----------



## FreekiN

that fruckin fielding man, 

that fruckin fielding


----------



## Rao Sahab

yuvraj in bowling


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

EjazR said:


> We need to get other spinners in instead of calling Harbo
> 
> Give Tendulkar or Yuvraj a go



yuvi with is there now....


----------



## yours truly




----------



## clmeta

kya run rate yaar.... one big over will change every thing....India needs the wickets..
they need to attack and not contain. Dhoni is some how hoping that pakistan will keep giving easy wickets as they left easy catches. not gonna happen like this


----------



## Secret Service

Slow run rate...

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




yours truly said:


>


 
why you come again...F**** Off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yours truly




----------



## madooxno9

run rate ka koi problem nahi hai yaaro... bhai log.... problem hai ...ki aapke batsmen tike rahe ...jo mea apni gandi naazar se ho nahi duga.....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Younis is danger man!!! Ager ye ruk gya to bus Bye bye!!! We need to get him out as soon as possible i hope he will make some mistake...


----------



## Last Hope

Read this as much as possible.

*
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*@ Mods Please Ban this Troll!!!!*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Love you Indians


----------



## U-571

Asim Aquil said:


> Mehnat maarni paregi india is not making it easy


 
aap mehnet ko maarte ho???


----------



## Al-zakir

I dislike Z K.


----------



## Awesome

Saada fiqa phir jitayega!!


----------



## Secret Service

There are currently 70 users browsing this thread. (33 members and 37 guests)


----------



## Gold1010

secretservice said:


> Slow run rate...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> why you come again...F**** Off


 
lolol owned him

runrate is a problem for pakistan


----------



## Mujeeb47

Slow playing.


----------



## Awesome

B_R_I_C said:


> *@ Mods Please Ban this Troll!!!!*


 
Whoo?

Pakistan zindabad


----------



## madooxno9

younis ..bhai bacha...out hote hote

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

U-571 said:


> aap mehnet ko maarte ho???


 
Kut ke

pakistan zindabad


----------



## Last Hope

Cant wait for victory!


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ secret service
Members and guests are less than expectation.


----------



## Burger Boy

yours truly said:


>


 
Hello

Roy Gay

ManmohanStinks

Gay Gauvrav 

Bling Bling


----------



## madooxno9

yours truly 

BAN HIS IP .... HE HAS BEEN BANNED 4 TIME ONLY TODAY ....WHO THE F**K IS HE ??



> Whoo?
> 
> Pakistan zindabad


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Asim Aquil said:


> Whoo?


 
"yours truly" Anyway T-Faz Already did. 

Thanks T-Faz.


----------



## Secret Service

that was close...Younis khan lucky....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mein ney chootey lei hai due karo din zaya no ho, kis ney nashta kar leya hai


----------



## Awesome

Aah i am on cellphone app, so couldnt see it


----------



## Luftwaffe

Damn younis isn't he playing a test match..


----------



## clmeta

Mods.....Please stop the trolling here.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Kya Younis test match khel rha hai ?


----------



## U-571

Mujeeb47 said:


> Kya Younis test match khel rha hai ?


 
50 run maare ga 50 ovs main


----------



## Luftwaffe

161 runs to win from 162 balls that is 6.0 run per over


----------



## Secret Service

required rate 5.96....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Yeah round it, its 6.0


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

We need Wickets.....

Pakistani Batsman not making any mistake....


----------



## FreekiN

gg its over

we gonna lose at this rate


----------



## Awesome

Nooooooooo


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Slow and steady .....
Is this quote applicable in modern world ?


----------



## clmeta

Yuvi Yuvi Yuvi..........................


----------



## blackops

Beauty ati sundar


----------



## Secret Service

Shafiq gone...


----------



## Al-zakir

Dammit.


----------



## madooxno9

LOOOO MERI BURI NAZAAR LAG GAI... OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## T-Faz

I too am on a mobile version in office so I am going by instinct.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Kon out hua hai younis ya dusra banda???????????


----------



## Awesome

Need a big partnership from misbah


----------



## Luftwaffe

See See i told you playing back foot will destroy and it did!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

match will go till last over..


----------



## mehboobkz

24 Indian overs and not a single EXTRA!


----------



## Awesome

B_R_I_C said:


> Kon out hua hai younis ya dusra banda???????????


 
Fiqa! Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Last Hope

Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapppppppppppp. Domn.


----------



## American Pakistani

OMG Pak need 160 from 159 balls.

they are sooo sloww.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Now the only concern is batsmen playing on backfoot..


----------



## EjazR

misbah and younis are the most deadly combination, until this hurdle is past, cant say anything


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Asim Aquil said:


> Fiqa! Pakistan zindabad



*Did'nt Get you.

Anyway Zindabad bhaii Zindabad*


----------



## Secret Service

American Pakistani said:


> OMG Pak need 160 from 159 balls.
> 
> they are sooo sloww.


 
thanks to younis and Misbah


----------



## Pakka Papi

bund ho gai..

3 out already these openers need to be threatened with Taliban punishment for the sake of the Pakistani batting


----------



## MaheenRizvi

ghar wapis jab aao ge tum kya dekho kya pao ge..... yaar, nigaar, woh sangi saathi.. madhbhari aankhain akiyaan jinki, baatain phul jariyaan...


----------



## Pakka Papi

Luftwaffe said:


> See See i told you playing back foot will destroy and it did!


 
its an old and bad habit


----------



## clmeta

Dhoni is setting the right field . However not playing Ashwin may cost him the game. Look how effective Yuvi was


----------



## gubbi

mehboobkz said:


> 24 Indian overs and not a single EXTRA!


 
Wow. In all this excitement, people are overlooking this fact! Impressive I must say.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Misbah! Can't forget this man after 2007 twenty twenty world cup. He is Dangerous man! Both younis and misbah are both experienced and dangerous man!! If we get them out then we can see some light towards victory...*

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

*Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt !!!!! yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!*


----------



## clmeta

Yuviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..got the wicket


----------



## iPhone

dafaa ho oyi yunis, so many overs wasted


----------



## chisty_chowdhury

No great bowling by Indian bowlers. Pakistani batsmans have thrown all 3 wickets. Its not good. PK needs a good partnership. Thats all.


----------



## Secret Service

Younis Khan gone

13 runs on 32 balls...


----------



## fawwaxs

looks like South Asia is the winner in this one *sigh*


----------



## blackops

Kya baat hai yar yuvi tusi to great ho


----------



## LURKER

yuvraj singh bawaal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EjazR

Alhamdullilah Yunis Khan is out bhai log!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaheenRizvi




----------



## blackops

chisty_chowdhury said:


> No great bowling by Indian bowlers. Pakistani batsmans have thrown all 3 wickets. Its not good. PK needs a good partnership. Thats all.


 
Yeah troll get a life


----------



## Awesome

Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism

parhoooo


----------



## iPhone

this game is over for us, all thanks to our great batsmen


----------



## gubbi

blackops said:


> Kya baat hai yar yuvi tusi to great ho


 
Ghantaa great ho! Duck out ho gaya showoff.

But still no extras conceded by the bowlers!


----------



## sreekimpact

horrraaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Luftwaffe

I'm canceling and going to office no need to watch pathetic cricket by Pakistani team. Each of the shot and wicket were poor batting not special bowling.


----------



## fawwaxs

155 to win from 150 balls we can do it


----------



## genmirajborgza786

yuvraj is bowling good


----------



## Secret Service

one more wicket.....India will win....


----------



## Roybot

Game on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

106/4 seems impossible to win now


----------



## Roybot

Only Umar Akmal can save Pakistan now.


----------



## pakdefender

and our batting woes continue , cant really recall when was the last time our batsmen actaully carried off a match from start till end


----------



## Last Hope

*Bhartis arent good to take wickets. We are bad to let them fall*


----------



## Luftwaffe

Well its true all wickets were due to poor batting not because any special bowling.


----------



## mehboobkz

151 from 140,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and its growing.


----------



## iPhone

yunis khan is done an irreplaceable damage. 13 off of 32 balls. a**hole

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

One more time Pakistan need the strategy playing with Australia to release the pressure..strike batting need with out taking pressure....


----------



## mehboobkz

iPhone said:


> yunis khan is done an irreplaceable damage. 13 off of 32 balls. a**hole


 
Aur catch b chora tha


----------



## Al-zakir

yaar I am loosing hope now.


----------



## pakdefender

Mibah is *supposed* to be good batsman
Umer Akmal can bat well so can Razzaq and its about time that Afridi gets it right with the bat also


----------



## iPhone

roy_gourav said:


> Only Umar Akmal can save Pakistan now.


 
no body can save this match now it's over


----------



## Roybot

Last Hope said:


> *Bhartis arent good to take wickets. We are bad to let them fall*


 
That can be said pretty much about every match and team! Bitter person you are


----------



## Secret Service

we r giving wickets and they are taking happly


----------



## LURKER

game is still on . India on the driver's seat though


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistani middle order is in habit of making tin gods out of ordinary bowlers


----------



## Roybot

iPhone said:


> no body can save this match now it's over


 
India might be in the lead now, but untill Umar Akmal walks back to pavilion I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## pakdefender

Actually what has Younis Khan done in the entire tournament ? I cant recall any great innings from him lately


----------



## Awesome

Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Is this batting wicket? Lol there is nothing exceptional about cricket pakistan played so far except bowling of wahab riaz and spinners..rest poor feilding and poor batting and indian bowlers dominated the game so far


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*who is winning?*


----------



## clmeta

This was the time Pakistan was dropping catches. The game is evenly placed now. One wicket or 2 scoring overs will tilt the game.


----------



## AHMED85

American Pakistani said:


> 106/4 seems impossible to win now


 
noting is imposable...


----------



## MaheenRizvi

dil ki afsurdagi kis ko sunaoon maheen, har taraf shaur mere dushman ka hai


----------



## Burger Boy

iPhone said:


> no body can save this match now it's over


 
Pakistan has a mountain to climb, but it's not over yet. I think Pakistan can only win if they started hitting some sixes.


----------



## Awesome

Yuvi cheating!


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

doesn't look good from the posts


----------



## Luftwaffe

Younis Khan was playing a good test match  aab kuch kahney go ji cha raha hai


----------



## clmeta

India has given two changes to pakistan now...One stumping lost and one run out lost by Yuvi


----------



## American Pakistani

Cheeter looser Yuvraj


----------



## Prometheus

Oh missed the run out...........


----------



## Burger Boy

Lucky Akmal, that the thrower missed the wicket by inches. I thought he was out when I first saw that.


----------



## Roybot

American Pakistani said:


> Cheeter looser Yuvraj


 
You can't cheat with all those cameras around man. Cheer up, Pakistan still has chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gold1010

i think its preety bad the way some indians acted when things went abit downhill lol and said they were gonna turn the tv off lol

very glory supporting like

Edit:now the pakistanis doing it lol


----------



## LURKER

gubbi said:


> Ghantaa great ho! Duck out ho gaya showoff.
> 
> But still no extras conceded by the bowlers!


 
bro the delivery at which he got out was a brilliant in swinging yorker. any batsmen could have fallen for that ball. BTW it was the fisrt ball he was facing . gotta give credit to the bowler


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MaheenRizvi said:


> dil ki afsurdagi kis ko sunaoon maheen, har taraf shaur mere dushman ka hai


 i think app ko bat lekar medan mein utarna ho ga


----------



## Prometheus

S_O_C_O_M said:


> *who is winning?*


 
Dr.Manmohan singh di team


----------



## clmeta

Nehra ......can make Pak win


----------



## genmirajborgza786

why is this nehra coming in


----------



## fawwaxs

144 to win from 131 balls


----------



## Secret Service

required rate 6.5....


----------



## clmeta

Yaar Younis khan also gave maiden over in t20 finals.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Sari hopes iss pair par lagi hein


----------



## Luftwaffe

LOL indian pundits and jadoogaroin key undey aur leemo kaam agaye


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*can we still win?*


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Raja.Pakistani said:


> i think app ko bat lekar medan mein utarna ho ga


 
kaash, per afsos ke yeh baat dastaras main nahi. Jahan insaan ba-ikhtiyaar hai, wahan majboor bhi


----------



## Prometheus

Chak de .................burrrrrraaaaaaaaaa...........

Indians are on drugs...........need a dope test .........no way they can be so good


----------



## Last Hope

*Oh Allah, please make Pakistan win the match.!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Still the match isnot in any ones field


----------



## Luftwaffe

Highly unlikely SOCOM


----------



## mehboobkz

29 overs not a single EXTRA conceded by Indians-


----------



## clmeta

current run rate 4


----------



## Prometheus

S_O_C_O_M said:


> *can we still win?*


 
Ask Gilani uncle


----------



## VCheng

Last Hope said:


> *Oh Allah, please make Pakistan win the match.!*


 
Allah does not take sides in a cricket match!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burger Boy

Last Hope said:


> *Oh Allah, please make Pakistan win the match.!*


 
Prayers cannot help win a match. Only practice, determination, and a little bit of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Toss nahi honi chahiye...


----------



## mehboobkz

13 overs and not a single boundry by Pakistan.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

I have tears in my eyes.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

this is terrible


----------



## iPhone

kuch banto yaar, choka laga hai


----------



## clmeta

classic boundry from khatmal


----------



## Hyde

*&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;*


----------



## Burger Boy

Finally a 4 after quite a while.


----------



## Xeric

Utha hai..utha hai bhai...!!


----------



## FreekiN

Another game thrown in the gutter,

Pak needs 143 runs to win off 21.1 overs.

like thats gonna happen.

look at the overs just passing by...


----------



## clmeta

match changing again......


----------



## Luftwaffe

133 runs to win from 123 balls.


----------



## pak-marine

o chikkkkkkkkkkaaaaaa by ua


----------



## T-Faz

Choka mar diya, finally.


----------



## iPhone

chakaaaaaAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Burger Boy

666 SIX! 666


----------



## Last Hope

Four ans a Six !!


----------



## EjazR

Nice 6 by Akmal, looks like he is starting to go for boundaries now


----------



## MaheenRizvi

I have never felt like this when I got a bad mark in one of my exams or when I have been ill- I guess I love Pakistan more


----------



## LURKER

ooooooooo akmal cutting loose


----------



## Hyde

*&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;*

Keep reading this beautiful verse please.... or anything... we need prayers like always!


----------



## Prometheus

Sixxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elmo

It's not about the win. It's about the game. 

Both are playing well, paisa wasool.


----------



## pak-marine

go on umar , thrash the bowlerssss


----------



## Roybot

Umar is the danger man..koi out karo ise


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

umar akmal the danger man!!! i hope he will make some mistake...We need to get him out as soon as possible....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

MaheenRizvi said:


> kaash, per afsos ke yeh baat dastaras main nahi. Jahan insaan ba-ikhtiyaar hai, wahan majboor bhi


 
Bilkul lakin har jeet is part of game. Kohee gal nhi jii kyoon apna blood pressure high karhein ik game par..i love pakstani team no matter if they win or lose this game..


----------



## mehru

We have lost too many balls. We now need lot of boundaries.


----------



## Secret Service

thank God...some runs from Umar..


----------



## Mujeeb47

Six.......


----------



## American Pakistani

need some sixes by Umar Akmal.


----------



## Prometheus

Need to tamm akmal........


----------



## Luftwaffe

We need to standardize 5.0 runs per over, rest we'll see later


----------



## madooxno9

YAAR ...MERI BURI NAZAAR KAAM NAHI KAR RAHI ...WICKET NAHI GIIR RAHA HAI....


----------



## Prometheus

Oh waheguru...........mehar kar


----------



## clmeta

khatmal....please play some silly shot


----------



## Last Hope

Need some decent work by Both the batsmen. Slowly and steadily, press the accelerator


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Bilkul lakin har jeet is part of game. Kohee gal nhi jii kyoon apna blood pressure high karhein ik game par..i love pakstani team no matter if they win or lose this game..


 
mera blood pressure high nahi hota per tinka tinka haath se har umeed choot'ti jaa rahi hai ... I love Pakistan soo much.


----------



## Mech

India will lose....damn...lol. I just had a "vision".


----------



## blackops

Out karo yar isko danger admi hai


----------



## Luftwaffe

Tere buri nazaar indian team ko lag gaye hai AMEEM


----------



## Burger Boy

Zaki said:


> *&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;*
> 
> Keep reading this beautiful verse please.... or anything... we need prayers like always!



No matter what the result of this match, the religious people will exploit it for their own gain. 

If Pakistan wins, it's because they are good Muslims and God's chosen people over Indian kafirs.

If Pakistan loses, it's because they are munafiqs and "not Islamic enough"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

madooxno9 said:


> YAAR ...MERI BURI NAZAAR KAAM NAHI KAR RAHI ...WICKET NAHI GIIR RAHA HAI....


 
Try using a magnifying glass


----------



## Awesome

Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism

parhte rahooooo


----------



## Mujeeb47

WEL DONE UMAR


----------



## Bhim

Kya yaar.. abhi bhi 50:50 pe hai match.


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## Bhim

Asim Aquil said:


> Solve all your problems using Ayat E Kareema ( Reciting Tasbi E Yunus 125000 times) « Simple Guide on Islamic Exorcism
> 
> parhte rahooooo


 

Interesting, is it to put a spell or save one from a spell??


----------



## Xeric

Phir uth k aya hai..!!!


----------



## pak-marine

chaaaaaaaaakaaaaaaaaaaa by akmal


----------



## iPhone

MIGHTYYYYYY SIXXXXX


----------



## Prometheus

Sixxxxxxxxxxx....

Out karo yaar......

Oh waheguru


----------



## Al-zakir

Oh yesssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Boundary...


----------



## Secret Service

required rate too high.....


----------



## Awesome

Iske 8 runs milne chahiye thay


----------



## Al-zakir

Few more like this and Indians will cry falling.


----------



## LURKER

o god another six


----------



## T-Faz

Sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luftwaffe

120 runs to win from 110 balls


----------



## khanz

shyte.........I think it's over for pakistan


----------



## Burger Boy

666 SIX! 666


----------



## Hyde

*&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;*

keep reading good stuff!!!!

as said by somebody prayers are the 12th player of Pakistan team


----------



## Bhim

Hey Indian brothers, if India wins how much you pledge to donate to PDF??
I will start with 1000 INR


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan Zinda Bad


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Zaki said:


> *&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;*
> 
> keep reading good stuff!!!!
> 
> as said by somebody prayers are the 12th player of Pakistan team



to is main itna hasney wali kaun si baat hai bhai jaan?


----------



## Hyde

we need to build partnership here. We do not need to panic at this stage

player 8 more overs and score with 5 - 5.5 runs per over and then final 10 overs for the remaining score...


----------



## Prometheus

Al-zakir said:


> Oh yesssssssssssssssssssss.


 
Oh nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kavin

For live streaming..

Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream


----------



## Elmo

Such pessimists!

Look at the bright side, we made it this far!!!!

No one was expecting us to make it beyond the quarter final.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Bhim said:


> Hey Indian brothers, if India wins how much you pledge to donate to PDF??
> I will start with 1000 INR


 

Better you pray for Pakistan win so you can save your 1000 rupees


----------



## Prometheus

Munaf is backkkkkk


----------



## American Pakistani

Umar & Misbah should drive us to victory.


----------



## Bhim

American Pakistani said:


> Better you pray for Pakistan win so you can save your 1000 rupees


 
Nope I can double the amount, but let India win..


----------



## iPhone

is misbah playing for india??? kitni balls zaya ker raha hai yaar, uff


----------



## Awesome

I hope we pull this off, india has the upper hand right now.


----------



## Hyde

MaheenRizvi said:


> to is main itna hasney wali kaun si baat hai bhai jaan?


 
hansna sehat ke liye acha hota hai is liye


----------



## Secret Service

mishah balls waste kar raha han...


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Bhim said:


> Nope I can double the amount, but let India win..


 
But it wont happen, cuz Inshallah Pakistan will win today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

50 50 match


----------



## iPhone

as long as we have the ilk of misbah and yunis, g'luck to our batting.


----------



## Secret Service

ye Misbah 50 balls waste kar ke Out ho jaye ga...


----------



## iPhone

Mujeeb47 said:


> 50 50 match


 
80-20 match in india's favor


----------



## Taha Samad

yaar misbah aur younis ko scoreboard nazar nai aata kya ..ab itni ballain zaya kar kay out hoo jai ga


----------



## iPhone

secretservice said:


> ye Misbah 50 balls waste kar ke Out ho jaye ga...



bilkul sehi kaha


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mishba is also playing a good test match.

Misbha and Younis playing xbox with unlimited bullets and lives (unlimited balls)


----------



## Patriot

Younis Khan i think is in world cup only due to his friendship with Afridi.Otherwise he deserves a big boot in his ar$e.


----------



## MaheenRizvi

Zaki said:


> hansna sehat ke liye acha hota hai is liye


 
sahi sahi


----------



## clmeta

is Younis Khan also a Pathan?


----------



## iPhone

akmal gone, and with him our hopes.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!*


----------



## Awesome

Gai behnss paani main


----------



## genmirajborgza786

outttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan lost now.

Useless to watch.


----------



## Hyde

*&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;*


----------



## pak-marine

Akmal GONEEEEEEEEE :-((


----------



## clmeta

nailed him................


----------



## LURKER

atlast !!!


----------



## blackops

Lol lol lol lol bhoot sahi kya baat hai guns are out india jeeti or bang bang


----------



## EjazR

Akmal out shukr Alhamdullilah, now India should win this Inshallah hu ta'alah


----------



## clmeta

Bhajbhajan gets the wicket..............


----------



## Xeric

Ok, we are screwed.


----------



## iPhone

I wish it was misbah instead of umar


----------



## Secret Service

clmeta said:


> is Younis Khan also a Pathan?


 
Yes..he is from Mardan.


----------



## sreekimpact

now its almost DONE!!


----------



## Prometheus

Punjabis on hunt.......
Go bhaji
Go yuvraj


----------



## Roybot

No confidence in Boom Boom guys? Don't give up just yet guys, its no fun winning like this!


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## Pakka Papi

Mujeeb47 said:


> 50 50 match


 
my comment about the Pakistani politicians didnt go that well with the admin.

Already got one naughty point blush blush

any way one has to vent his frustration on something
I think I will stay on food for now

now where are those biscuits 
142-5	Akmal walks back home

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




roy_gourav said:


> No confidence in Boom Boom guys? Don't give up just yet guys, its no fun winning like this!


 
true dat true dat


----------



## Leviza

Why Afridi is not coming himself??????


----------



## Roybot

Yaar Abdul Razaaq sirf 31 saal ka hai? Saare Pakistani players leap year main paida hue the kya


----------



## Pakka Papi

pak-marine said:


> La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


 
Ina lilla hay wa ina Alay hay Rajayoon.


----------



## EjazR

Afridi and Razzak can still put up a respectable score but will be hard to fight a RR of 7 with five wickets only


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Thank god!! One Danger man gone!! TEO left 1) Mishba and 2) afridi....!

@Indian members .....Please pray *


----------



## Burger Boy

Dammit! I was waiting for Akmal to make his 3rd Six 


 666 SIX! 666


----------



## ragingbull

It seems to be over for pakistan !!


----------



## Elmo

Ufff pessimism... remember we are the team that scored a 6 at the last ball!

The game's not over till the last ball.


----------



## Bhim

Ek wicket aur gir jaye bas...


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*1) Abdul Razak
2) Afridi
3) Mishbah

Bus ye teeno out ho jai..........:pray:*


----------



## clmeta

misbah is playing badly there......make it harder for pakistan


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## ragingbull

Misbah & Younus will be responsible for this loss which looks almost certain now...........what the hell they were thinking ????


----------



## LaBong

Game is very much even, may be bit tilted towards Pakistan


----------



## iPhone

lakh di lanat ea teray tay misbah. doob mar


----------



## pak-marine

Pakka Papi said:


> Ina lilla hay wa ina Alay hay Rajayoon.


 
haha .. thats a good one


----------



## Mujeeb47

Kon jitay ga ?


----------



## iPhone

ragingbull said:


> Misbah & Younus will be responsible for this loss which looks almost certain now...........what the hell they were thinking ????


 
QFT

############


----------



## EjazR

Misbah 10 runs off 30 balls, he needs to increase strike rate if he wants Pakistan to win lol


----------



## Burger Boy

pak-marine said:


> La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, *Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin*


 
That's the only part I agree with.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Yes world cup for Sri Lanka unless Pakistan miraculously wins, else Pakistan seems to have lost this game. 

Elmo don't you believe in your secularist freedom of speech anymore. I can and will say anything as long as it abides forum rules, forum rules not your rules.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Pakistan should dot the balls so that more pressure should build on it.


----------



## pak-marine

d1rty Minded said:


> That's the only part I agree with.


 
so you think you are mr perfect not a wrong doer


----------



## Hyde

Misbah has successfully managed to put us in big trouble otherwise we had a slight chance.

Kamran Akmal, Misbah ul Haq and Younis Khan all have done a great job in putting us in this trouble


----------



## Roybot

6th wicket will fall before 165


----------



## Elmo

Luftwaffe said:


> Yes world cup for Sri Lanka unless Pakistan miraculously wins, else Pakistan seems to have lost this game.
> 
> Elmo don't you believe in your secularist freedom of speech anymore. I can and will say anything as long as it abides forum rules, forum rules not your rules.


 
Kindly get off this thread and do whatever you want. Your negativity is not required here.


----------



## ragingbull

iPhone said:


> QFT
> 
> ############


 
GHFTHHHHYYYYHGHGHGHGTYTTYTYTYTY 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## pak-marine

Zaki said:


> Misbah has successfully managed to put us in big trouble otherwise we had a slight chance.
> 
> Kamran Akmal, Misbah ul Haq and Younis Khan all have done a great job in putting us in this trouble


 
dont forget GUL


----------



## ragingbull

Razzaq gone.....................hurrrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt*


----------



## Skull and Bones

BOLD 


YEAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajay

Take that


----------



## iPhone

alright, congrats india, g'luck in the final.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Clean bold... YAHOO!!!


----------



## Roybot

Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ragingbull

It's over now, still 131 more runs needed.....................boom boo to come in next .


----------



## clmeta

gone now india can win


----------



## blackops

Kutch metha hojaye bhaiyon doom doom is coming


----------



## sreekimpact

here Goessssssssssssssss


----------



## Last Hope

I still think we are gonna win. I still am sure.


----------



## iPhone

afridi aa raha hai catch out honay k liya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roby

50/50 chance here


----------



## Prometheus

Sixxxxx















Down


----------



## desiman

outtttttt - CHAK DE INDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Pakka Papi

roy_gourav said:


> 6th wicket will fall before 165


 
you are curel 

we are already past 185

haha no joking---- dont be so cruel please
let the game stay interesting until the last ball

this will be one of the best games to remember. tense till last over


----------



## Ababeel

Pakistan's 6th wicket gone. Razzaq bold by Munaf bold him. Game looks India's side.


----------



## ragingbull

I believe there will be tonnes of conspiracy theories flying around in next few days, will be fun for sure.


----------



## toxic_pus

My fellow countrymen, for you all.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

Afraidi... Aa gya loser captain.


----------



## clmeta

i'm leaving now.....folks....take care.......i hope india will win from here.


----------



## Elmo

At least both countries are giving their 100 per cent and fighting for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Prometheus said:


> Sixxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down


 
Yaar, aise dara mat.....Six and Out eksaath likha kar


----------



## Roybot

Last Hope said:


> I still think we are gonna win. I still am sure.


 
You have aptly chosen your username bro. Appreciate your attitude though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

khatam ho gaye.....


----------



## Pakka Papi

ragingbull said:


> I believe there will be tonnes of conspiracy theories flying around in next few days, will be fun for sure.


 
give yourself some reast and enjoy the cricket for now
will you?


good man

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




secretservice said:


> khatam ho gaye.....


 
cant help it but say

Bund ho gai (can i say that?)


----------



## Secret Service

Mishah playing good for defeat...


----------



## American Pakistani

Elmo said:


> At least both countries are giving their 100 per cent and fighting for it.


 
Pakistan may be giving stupid wickets but not 100% thats for sure.


----------



## Burger Boy

Last Hope said:


> I still think we are gonna win. I still am sure.


 
Keep Praying


----------



## LaBong

Afridi and Razzak can still turn the match.


----------



## American Pakistani

lol 8.5 req runrate.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Four four four four


----------



## ragingbull

I hope there is a fight till the end, Afridi might surprise us !


----------



## Last Hope

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin 
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin 
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin 
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin 
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin 
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin 
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## FreekiN

well i'm done.

gg india


----------



## Burger Boy

pak-marine said:


> so you think you are mr perfect not a wrong doer


 
Judging by the team's performance in the match, they certainly are wrongdoers, right now anyway, but it aint over yet.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Two on last ball ... 11 in this over


----------



## Roybot

Abir said:


> Afridi and Razzak can still turn the match.


 
Razzak is gone bro! lay off the pot for a bit


----------



## ragingbull

Abir said:


> Afridi and Razzak can still turn the match.


 
Bhai thoda dkh ke bolo, Razzaq is back in the pavilion.


----------



## blackops

Now afridi is the danger man


----------



## American Pakistani

Abir said:


> Afridi and Razzak can still turn the match.


 


You mean Doom Doom & Slower ul haq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

YA ALLAH, PAKISTAN KO YE WORLD CUP JITA DEIN. AMEEN.


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Inshallah whatever happens i want atleast Afridi to end this wc on a high because he has been superb with the ball and in the field today although he could have set his field a lot more aggresively he did well under the circumstances especially after Sehwags rampage.

Misbah and Younis have royally f'd us up, not only did they drop tendulkar they have basically causes r/r to steadily increase to an unimaginable rate and why they still remain in the team when they are known to play like this is beyond me. Misbah was singly responsible for Umar Akmals wicket and i hope he atleast learns from it and tries rotating strike.

We should have restricted India to atleast 220 but as typical we have a problem of killing of this game.


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## American Pakistani

blackops said:


> Now afridi is the danger man


 
Afridi danger man for Pakistan not India.

I am waiting when will he give his same typical afridian catch.


----------



## Secret Service

Afridi ..last hope..


----------



## Luftwaffe

Under pressure team, elmo having fun time keep doing good sweeping.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Boom boom Afraidi


----------



## Secret Service

26 balls difference...


----------



## LaBong

roy_gourav said:


> Razzak is gone bro! lay off the pot for a bit


 
man haha seems the beers taking its toll


----------



## American Pakistani

94 needed off 66 balls. just 4 useless wickets remaining. & useless players playing.


----------



## Frank Martin

149 users browsing this thread


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Time for them to take the batting powerplay now, what's the point of waiting until one of them gets out and riaz is in bat, we still have a chance with Afridi still out there.


----------



## LaBong

why sh!t is getting replaced by void?


----------



## Last Hope

*FOUR !! !! !!*


----------



## Mujeeb47

4 runssssssss


----------



## ragingbull

misbah ne 4 maara


----------



## American Pakistani

Last Hope said:


> YA ALLAH, PAKISTAN KO YE WORLD CUP JITA DEIN. AMEEN.


 
Bhai pehlay dua mangni chahiye thi ab tou Allah nay jeet India kay haq may likh di hai kyun k Indian nay Pakistan say 1000 guna ziada dua ki thi.


----------



## toxic_pus

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Frank Martin

Is that out


----------



## Last Hope

Heart Attack......


----------



## American Pakistani

loooooooooooooooool gone


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## Mujeeb47

Saveeeeeeeee


----------



## Last Hope

Saved  Great sportsmanship from Nehra


----------



## Frank Martin

Not out


----------



## toxic_pus

CRAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## LaBong

I gonna skin nehra alive


----------



## Last Hope

Nice, Extra life for Afridi


----------



## Mujeeb47

Love you Indians


----------



## Roybot

Afridi might make his top score of this world cup


----------



## toxic_pus

84 required off 60. 4 wickets in hand. Match is not over yet


----------



## Evil Flare

India won the match .. 1 out & the game is over guys .... 

Congrats India ..


----------



## Mujeeb47

Bøøm Bøøm Afr@idi


----------



## blackops

Wtf is wrong with negra would have pak done such a thing you gave a liife to afridi dumb epic fail


----------



## LaBong

they should lock nehra up with sidhu and ramiz raja


----------



## Burger Boy

roy_gourav said:


> Afridi might make his top score of this world cup


 
He already has the most wickets, so even if we lose, that's one thing we can still claim.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Cricket should win...
Sportsman spirit should win...
Pak India friendship should win...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Burger Boy

In order for Pakistan to still have a chance to win, Boom Boom Afridi needs to do this:






twice....


----------



## Mujeeb47

Boom Boom Afraidi


----------



## LaBong

yeah aman ki asha and all that crap, lets lynch nehra alive


----------



## Last Hope

d1rty Minded said:


> He already has the most wickets, so even if we lose, that's one thing we can still claim.


We wont )


----------



## bandit

Mujeeb47 said:


> Cricket should win...
> Sportsman spirit should win...
> Pak India friendship should win...


 
Ab to yahi bologe miya


----------



## pak-marine

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Oh god, I wish I could watch...


----------



## blackops

Abir said:


> they should lock nehra up with sidhu and ramiz raja


 
Seriously if we lose from here nehra should be killed and a power play is aslo left i abused him like hell all mc bc was on


----------



## Mujeeb47

Afraidi seeming danger....


----------



## MaheenRizvi

bandit said:


> Ab to yahi bologe miya


 
LOL true hehehe


----------



## Burger Boy

These religious people keep posting the same thing over and over again. Why is that not considered trolling?


----------



## American Pakistani

bloody hell, 9.12 is req runrate


----------



## ragingbull

Afridi gone !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wonderer

goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mujeeb47

Afraidi out


----------



## sreekimpact

GONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## gubbi

Outtttttt!!!! Afridi OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

gooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Skull and Bones

M dancing like hell now


----------



## humanfirst

Afridi gone...


----------



## StingRoy

Boom Boom


----------



## Frank Martin

Gone Boom boom shoom


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## blackops

Bhot sahi yaro


----------



## Secret Service

CONGRATULATIONS INDIA FOR QUALIFYING FINAL.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Wow due to cricket comments I'm being put on hall of shame what a shame karey koi wur boghtey aur. 

Out!! terrible!!


----------



## Last Hope

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin
La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

Yepppieeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MaheenRizvi

koi umeed bhar nahi aati.. Afridi gone


----------



## American Pakistani

DooOOOOoOOOOOOOOOoOooooooooooOoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOmmMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm DDooooooooooooMmm



Congrats to Indians


----------



## mehboobkz

Afridi has never scored more than 20 in all these WC games, why he is a captain?


----------



## Mujeeb47

Misbah is still there.


----------



## Al-zakir

O.K. Final pin to coffin.


----------



## bandit

pak-marine said:


> La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


 
Jaldi Jaldi Allah ko yad kar lo, zyada time nahi hai!!! 

Misbah Played wonderful, kitne paise khaye hai?


----------



## Roybot

Muahahahahahahaha..sorry guys


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Match well and truly lost unless Misbah can pull a rabbit out of the hat, biggest mistake was not taking the damn powerplay, these guys are absolutely stupid at times.


----------



## EjazR

Excellent bowling by all Indian bowlers. 

Good game by Pakistan as well. Espcially in the 1st inning.

Looks like game India for now. 

I'm off to bed so see you guys later


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

always said Afridi=useless batsmen


----------



## Al-zakir

BOOM, BOOM tittle should be strip off from Afridi.


----------



## Secret Service

Afirdi highest score is *20* against Canada in this tournament...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Afridi ka boom boom baj gaya


----------



## American Pakistani

KHATMAL SENIOR & BATTING IS 100% RESPONSIBLE FOR LOSS


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

roy_gourav said:


> Muahahahahahahaha..sorry guys


 
Dude plssss! lol, i know you are Glad.. But Misbah is still there!!!!


----------



## Prometheus

We r gonna winnnnnn


Boom boom out.....


10 baj gaye lekin party abhi baki hai.....australia ko hra diya ......lekin pakistan abhi baki hai.......vilayti toh ghar chale gaye.......parosi abhi baki hai


Chak de patte

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## blackops

Lol love our bowlers for what have they done today wow they have balls man hats of to you guys


----------



## Mujeeb47

I am happy because we played till semi final.... I was not expecting that Pakistan will reach semi final.


----------



## jbond197

Man, this has been the best match of world cup. Indians have performed superbly till now. We should win but in case of Pakistan there is so much unpredictability. Anything can happen now as well. Game is surely moving Indian way.


----------



## Leonidas

next target.....Misbah...

Get him boys..


----------



## pak-marine

bandit said:


> Jaldi Jaldi Allah ko yad kar lo, zyada time nahi hai!!!
> 
> Misbah Played wonderful, kitne paise khaye hai?


 
thanks for your concern chunna here is it once again for you too 

La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


----------



## Secret Service

EjazR said:


> *Excellent bowling by all Indian bowlers.*
> 
> Good game by Pakistan as well. Espcially in the 1st inning.
> 
> Looks like game India for now.
> 
> I'm off to bed so see you guys later


 
no ,,poor batting by Pakistan


----------



## Luftwaffe

bric, Mishbah is playing test match.


----------



## StingRoy

Ye batting powerplay kya match ke baad lengey?


----------



## LaBong

boom boom afraid eeeee!!


----------



## bandit

B_R_I_C said:


> Dude plssss! lol, i know you are Glad.. But Misbah is still there!!!!


 
I feel like kissing Mishbah right now, Last time he gifted us the twenty20 World Cup, This time it is the ODI World Cup.


----------



## Prometheus

Luftwaffe said:


> bric, Mishbah is playing test match.


 
No he is playing for india


----------



## Secret Service

after this match.....NO cricket thread...


----------



## Roybot

secretservice said:


> after this match.....NO cricket thread...


 
Not fair bro..still got the final


----------



## Water Car Engineer

secretservice said:


> after this match.....NO cricket thread...


 
lol..........


----------



## toxic_pus

bandit said:


> I feel like kissing Mishbah right now, Last time he gifted us the twenty20 World Cup, This time it is the ODI World Cup.


I have an uncanny feeling that the poor man will now be identified as RAW 'agint' by Ahmed Qureshi and gang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujeeb47

India plays well... Therefore , they deserve winning...
Flying kiss to indians guys and girls....


----------



## Nirvana

Afridi Gone - Misbah still There , Come On India get Misbah


----------



## jbond197

secretservice said:


> no ,,poor batting by Pakistan


 
Poor Batting by Pakistan because of Good Bowling and Fielding by Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

Man of the match for Umer Gull


----------



## Luftwaffe

*Poor Batting by Pakistan because of Good Bowling and Fielding by Indians *

Fair analysis.


----------



## American Pakistani

Can We Win???????????????


----------



## Bhim

Kya hoogaya Pakistanio ko, why aren't they hitting??


----------



## Luftwaffe

Look at the TV and tell us..


----------



## bandit

pak-marine said:


> thanks for your concern chunna here is it once again for you too
> 
> La ilaha illa anta, Subhanaka, Inni kuntu minaz-zalimin


 
Hahaha, zor zor se padho kitab, aj to allah miya bhi India ke sath hain.........


----------



## Mujeeb47

4 runssssss


----------



## Frank Martin

Common, finish off


----------



## Secret Service

re quired rate 9.6  ..


----------



## Burger Boy

Wow very unorthodox 4 by Misbah


----------



## tallboy123

still pakistan win,only if they try hard :wink:


----------



## Secret Service

American Pakistani said:


> Can We Win???????????????


 
may be in Kabadi


----------



## Bhim

roy_gourav said:


> Not fair bro..still got the final



Doesn't matter after this, my final is this...


----------



## Xeric

Wasnt it a wide? Pehlay b nahi di aik..


----------



## Prometheus

Oh misbah.........afridi is calling you in dressing room

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yesboss

Can misbah do sometjing magical like t20. He has a habbit of pulling the innings till the end of the game and then begins with the hard hitting stuff


----------



## Mujeeb47

Kiss for indian girls.....


----------



## Burger Boy

secretservice said:


> may be in Kabadi


 
 

don't worry we're still best in squash.


----------



## tallboy123

required rate 10.33
current rate 4.5


----------



## Luftwaffe

Xeric, yeah it looked wide ball.


----------



## American Pakistani

What help will powerplay give us?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

2 dots............


----------



## Luftwaffe

Misbah is not playing confidently as he should here we are witnessing his weakness.


----------



## American Pakistani

Req Runrate 11


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Glorious Resolve said:


> Pakistan is going to milk the india bowlers- the outfield is very fast- and india has got B class bowlers-


 
Those B class bowlers are bowling way better than your A class bowlers


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

3 dotssss.................good!


----------



## Prometheus

I love the DJ.......he is playing punjabi hits......

Botla sharab diya akha teriya ......

Munda bhangra paunde........teh kuriya gidda paven


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

4 dotssss.........awesome nehra//


----------



## Secret Service

Misbah playing good for India..


----------



## Bhim

Xeric said:


> Wasnt it a wide? Pehlay b nahi di aik..



Tension mai ankhe dhokha de rahi hai..


----------



## Frank Martin

Whats he doin?


----------



## American Pakistani

They already lost, ab Allah ka naam ley kar hitting start karni chahiye in sustoon ko.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Next champion : India or Sri lanka ?


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Frank Martin

Out


----------



## Wonderer

goneeeeeee


----------



## ragingbull

wahaab bhee gaya 12 ke bhaav !


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

gaya ek aur gaya.............


----------



## Mujeeb47

Outtttttttt


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Mujeeb, next Sri Lanka

Well played india, any team that plays well deserve to win, like it or not. No negativity in it.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

What a over by nehraa.......dil khush kr diyaaa,.,,,,,,,,,,,awesome..!


----------



## Burger Boy

American Pakistani said:


> They already lost, ab Allah ka naam ley kar hitting start karni chahiye in sustoon ko.


 
Allah ke naam ley kar nahi, Jeetne ke naam ley kar.


----------



## pak-marine

india 2 wickets away from wining


----------



## Secret Service

Congrats India


----------



## tallboy123

out  well played


----------



## Al-zakir

End of my world cup.


----------



## Cityboy

Misbah playing for india win


----------



## Nirvana

Come On Pakistan Finish the Game ,
.
.
.
Ricky ponting , graeme smith , Vettori , strauss , Sammy Are waiting for Afridi At the Airport.


----------



## Leonidas

8th wicket fallen...


----------



## Secret Service

Awaein Paisey Zaya kiye india ja kar, pakistanion ne....


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Where are those over confident Pakistanis who said we gotta lose?? i guess your eyes must be flooding with tears now


----------



## bandit

Chalo miya logo,Time to book bus tickets, hope nobody bombs you on your way home in Pakistan.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

We are 2 wickets away from win..!!!! fingers crossed..misbah still there...


----------



## IFB

powerplay ON


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistaniyon ko Indians se panga nahi lena chahiye thha


----------



## IFB

Damn ......4444444444


----------



## Nirvana

*Come On India deekha do - come On dhoni finish the game - This is world cup for Us.*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

bandit said:


> Chalo miya logo,Time to book bus tickets, hope nobody bombs you on your way home in Pakistan.


----------



## Secret Service

*Sidhu will loose Control tonight...*


----------



## Mujeeb47

Congratulation India 5:0
i think Rehman Malik is monitoring match...
4 runs


----------



## Secret Service

required rate 12 ....


----------



## LaBong

ok lets not lynch nehra for now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ragingbull

secretservice said:


> *Sidhu will loose Control tonight...*


 
lol, that buffoon will be hilarious tonight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Punjabbi Munda said:


> Pakistaniyon ko Indians se panga nahi lena chahiye thha


 
hhahaah looser dude India playing in its own country with full massive support plus batting pitch, nothing was suitable for Pakistan but still we lost by 60 runs.


----------



## Bhim

American Pakistani said:


> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh plz delete, its disgusting ughhhhhh



Ab main isse kuch ulta likh doonga to....

Sick mind, typical looser


----------



## bandit

Mujeeb47 said:


> Congratulation India 5:0
> i think Rehman Malik is monitoring match...
> 4 runs


 
How much do ou guess Misbah has gotten? 

My guess is 5000$.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Abir said:


> ok lets not lynch nehra for now



Trueee,,,I take my words back about nehra..


----------



## waq

mayday..mayday..mayday...callsign pak11 is down ....i repeat pak11 is down.........dispatch a c.s.a.r. team.......immediately....


----------



## American Pakistani

bandit said:


> Chalo miya logo,Time to book bus tickets, hope nobody bombs you on your way home in Pakistan.


 
hum aapp logon ki tarah ki harkatein nahi kartay, No probs if we lost game is game.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

waq said:


> mayday..mayday..mayday...callsign pak11 is down ....i repeat pak11 is down.........dispatch a c.s.a.r. team.......immediately....


 
lol..nice thought...


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

53 runs from 24 balls with 2 wickets in hand


----------



## American Pakistani

req runrate 13 

miss run out.


----------



## Evil Flare

Congratulation India for Winning this Epic Match ... 



No rants ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

India wins ...congrats...But i cant bear *Sidhu*


----------



## rockstarIN

india gonna win


----------



## Nirvana

Yeh Man we have Nearly won the match , But from Pakistani side Kudos to One Man - Wahab riaz , superb bowler


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

outttttttttt


----------



## ragingbull

Lo bete Gul kee batti bhee gul ho gayi !


----------



## Mujeeb47

Outttttttttttttt


----------



## American Pakistani

gooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Frank Martin

Gone lbw


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

itssssss outttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

gaya bhai gaya!!


----------



## Secret Service

How much Misbah paid...???


----------



## Bhim

Any link to watch live match...plssssss


----------



## Varad

*TEAM INDIA OFF TO WANKHEDE*

*BYE BYE PAKISTAN*


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

secretservice said:


> How much Misbah paid...???


 
Misbah paid or was paid?


----------



## IND151

just take one wicket


----------



## StingRoy

secretservice said:


> How much Misbah paid...???


 
Enough to last his lifetime .... conspiracy theorists welcome now into the thread.


----------



## bandit

secretservice said:


> How much Misbah paid...???


 
A chance in the IPL


----------



## Luftwaffe

Ok I'm off congrats indian members, and good play Pakistan in other matches reaching semis except this one bad performance learn to accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

*Welcome to India,Pakistani team,hope you had a nice short stay,GOOD BYE *


----------



## desiman

Catch the next bus home Pakistan, only a 1-2 hour drive from Mohali


----------



## IND151

Varad said:


> *TEAM INDIA OFF TO WANKHEDE*
> 
> *BYE BYE PAKISTAN*


 
credit goes to sachin, sehwag and...............nehara.


----------



## fawwaxs

Allah thanks for trusting us and leaving it on us but clearly its not working. Do ur intevention as usual please.


----------



## Al-zakir

Mod, Please close this damn thread and delete it from database.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujeeb47

10 balls remaining...


----------



## IND151

secretservice said:


> How much Misbah paid...???


 
will a Pakistani throw a wicket against India? impossible.


----------



## Wounded-Monk

chill guys just a game.....they played worse thats it


----------



## Varad

*SHAHID HAS TEARS IN HIS EYES*
*ONE THING PAKISTAN HAS EARNED TODAY WILL BE RESPECT FROM AL OF INDIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Misbah still taking singles


----------



## Prometheus

Oh goodness.........wonder what rehman malik will do with all those who droped catches


----------



## desiman

Al-zakir said:


> Mod, Please close this damn thread and delete it from database.


 
nope, let it burn let it burn, feels amazing after all the crap I have heard about India from members here, Tendulkar's 85 is the difference between India and Pakistan, TAKE THATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

The team I support always loses, that's my record. Hence proved. Wonder why I supported Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

@ everyone: I may only understand tennis, and get worked up about that, but there is just one thing at the end of the day: it's a game.

You go in and play it.

Stop being such sore losers (pak.) and sore winners (ind.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

i love my india


----------



## LaBong

bharat ratna for nehra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Misbah 40 of 60 balls...wtf


----------



## pak-marine

*There are currently 158 users browsing this thread. (55 members and 103 guests)*

i think thats ^ a record on PDF on one thread


----------



## Nirvana

2011 ka World Cup India ka hi hoga , Come On India deekha do , duniya Ko deekha do.


----------



## Mujeeb47

Rehman malik knows how much misbah was paid.


----------



## Nirvana

2011 ka World Cup India ka hi hoga , Come On India deekha do , duniya Ko deekha do.


----------



## Elmo

why are you blaming Misbah only? what about the other members?

team means "together everyone achieves more"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

atleast Pakistan should finish by good struggle now, try to reach 240's.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Even the Chinese members are in this thread. I wonder if they understand anything about cricket.


----------



## IND151

hats off to tendulkar, his 85 runs made great difference.


----------



## MST

Will Pakistan support India in the final?
Like australia.


----------



## American Pakistani

kaaaash hum kisi tarah jeet jaen.


----------



## rockstarIN

come on india one more wicket.....


----------



## Nirvana

The Dream Of Winnig the World cup - Last of Sachin Tendulkar seems to be coming True.

Just Imagine Sachin score his 100th 100 In finals at Mumbai and we win the FInal.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Nice shot, but a bit too late.


----------



## American Pakistani

MST said:


> Will Pakistan support India in the final?
> Like australia.


 
I am supporting Srilanka from the start after Pakistan so will continue supporting them.

BTW good luck.


----------



## Mujeeb47

@ tall boy
yes misbah was said because match fixing k bagair India nai jeet skta tha.


----------



## LaBong

Elmo said:


> @ everyone: I may only understand tennis, and get worked up about that, but there is just one thing at the end of the day: it's a game.
> 
> You go in and play it.
> 
> Stop being such sore losers (pak.) and sore winners (ind.).


 
this is not a game... this is sparrrttaaaaaaa!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Al-zakir said:


> Mod, Please close this damn thread and delete it from database.


 
lol..closing your eyes won't make the world dark.


----------



## Evil Flare

Viraat said:


> The Dream Of Winnig the World cup - Last of Sachin Tendulkar seems to be coming True.
> 
> Just Imagine Sachin score his 100th 100 In finals at Mumbai and we win the FInal.


 

Why always talk about 100 ... Only go for WIN no matter how it comes .... Personal records not matter much .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

India Vs Lanka at the Final at Mumbai.


----------



## Bhim

Chalo drama khatam,,,,I told you its fixed, better than the best hollywood movie.


----------



## khanz

bandit said:


> Chalo miya logo,Time to book bus tickets, hope nobody bombs you on your way home in Pakistan.


 
thats not even funny maybe in india you think bombs are funny but not to us i would be more worried about bombing of pakistani bus in the india i mean you've killed pakistani visitors before.


----------



## fawwaxs

Sad to see the negative reaction from ppl when the game goes against pakistan


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

MST said:


> Will Pakistan support India in the final?
> Like australia.


 
Obviously....to loose.

Dude we dont want anyones support be it Pakistanis or Bangladeshis...we have 1 billion hearts supporting our team and thats more than enough.


----------



## rockstarIN

one more wicket


----------



## fawwaxs

*So Pakistan lost just to see Poonam Pandey...? Lol! Better deliver!*


----------



## American Pakistani

37 needed from 12 balls not very bad, I LOVE YOU PAKISTAN even if you lost you struggle well but try to perform more in Future.

Long Live Pakistan
Love for Afridi who bring us till semi finals.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

outtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Ahmad

i am watching it on CNN, the match is not over yet.


----------



## IND151

oh no six mbuh at his full height.


----------



## rockstarIN

Misba...good batting....very pragmetic...whatever other says..!!


----------



## Elmo

to the Pakistanis here... at least be dignified losers and not crack jokes about women. that's highly disgraceful.

kindly show some dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

30 from 6 balls.


----------



## indushek

one over 31 runs it seems!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Still there is hope need 5 sixes.


----------



## Roybot

30 needed from the last over


----------



## rockstarIN

30 needed from 6 balls, 5 sixes...!!!


----------



## IND151

mis bah doesn't get 4.


----------



## pak-marine

Misbah standing against all ODDs


----------



## Nirvana

Mod - PLZZ Take action against Members Insulting womens


----------



## Ahmad

indushek said:


> one over 31 runs it seems!!!!!!!!!!!


 
it can be a draw if it is 6 six


----------



## Mujeeb47

Bye yaaro ! Apno dosto wish kr ln.


----------



## praveen007

Finaly INDIA had Won 
YES we had done it again
Its INDIA in final


----------



## pak-marine

pak needs 6 off every ball


----------



## Varad

HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET BILATERAL SERIES BETWEEN OUR TWO COUNTRIES

*THERE IS NO MATCH LIKE AN INDO-PAK MATCH*


----------



## IND151

no run yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## StingRoy

Thats it... done  5 sixes of 4 balls


----------



## Frank Martin

India WIN





  
Good batting by Misbah ul Haq.


----------



## Roybot

YAY Totally worth staying up till 5 in the morning


----------



## Prometheus

We wonnnnnnnbn. 



I am going to fire crackers


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Bye Bye Pakistan!


----------



## Nirvana

*In**dia* *won The Match Against* *PAKISTAN*

Well done Indian team.

And Pakistan played equally well. Was a great Entertainment.


----------



## praveen007

30 run in 2 baltl


----------



## IND151

dot ball cool


----------



## Hulk

No one can give tendulkar 7 chances in a match it is world record.


----------



## pak-marine

Congrats india

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nirvana

*SRI LANKA* Here we come . Meet u at Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Well played Pakistan.... The game was upto the hype it received. No hard feelings... Mumbai here we come


----------



## Punjabbi Munda

Pakistan's batting and fielding sucked


----------



## blain2

Well played India. Your side played better and carried the day! Congratulations to Indians!

Consolation for Pakistanis - We finally came together as a team and faced adversity well. This young team has a lot of potential and what they lacked for in experience, they tried to make it up with heart. I just hope that Pakistan continue to look inward and focus on consistency and playing together as a team (without silly changes all the time). 

Overall a good run for Pakistan, but even better for SL and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------

